# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 26 - February 5th - 7th, 2013



## kyismaster

that lanyard, is MEIN.


----------



## TechCrazy

february already, Dang slow down!


----------



## GingerJohn

In.

On a slightly related note, what happened over the past two days? Suddenly we have gone from ticking along at our normal between BGB 25-28m ppd to 40-45m PPD...

Did I miss something?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> In.
> 
> On a slightly related note, what happened over the past two days? Suddenly we have gone from ticking along at our normal between BGB 25-28m ppd to 40-45m PPD...
> 
> Did I miss something?


new dirt work units they take half the time and give same credit basicly what the newer units should of been from the start but they were to lazy to fix them befor.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> new dirt work units they take half the time and give same credit basicly what the newer units should of been from the start but they were to lazy to fix them befor.


Nice!

Guess I will be running DiRT again for the BGB.

Have you tried the 13.2 drivers with DiRT yet?

Edit: Never mind, just looked a the DiRT support thread.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Guess I will be running DiRT again for the BGB.
> 
> Have you tried the 13.2 drivers with DiRT yet?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, just looked a the DiRT support thread.


Ya well worth running them now my 2x 7970s get me 4mil a day from the new work units.


----------



## Biorganic

Call, and I raise 1 million PPD!!!

Care package should arrive just in time









!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Call, and I raise 1 million PPD!!!
> 
> Care package should arrive just in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !










we might use up all these units befor your package comes in.


----------



## slapstick01

In.


----------



## Sqrldg

In


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think I want to take part in this - just a trial run on how to get started by donating my PC for research.
I'll look into how to get this running in a few days.

Specs are listed in my signature, and gamer - you are my referrer

EDIT:
Ok I've registered, but don't have a product ID - so I'll run it for a few days, as instructed


----------



## gamer11200

Let's give a round of applause to *StormX2* for donating *5 copies of Dota 2 on Steam!*









Also, a round of applause to *TechCrazy* for donating *Payday The Heist on Steam*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think I want to take part in this - just a trial run on how to get started by donating my PC for research.
> I'll look into how to get this running in a few days.
> 
> Specs are listed in my signature, and gamer - you are my referrer
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok I've registered, but don't have a product ID - so I'll run it for a few days, as instructed


Welcome to the team!









You'll need to sign up on the spreadsheet for the event. You can find the sign up link in the first post of this thread. When you do get your Cross Product ID, send me a Private Message with the ID and I'll add it to the spreadsheet.

If you have any questions with choosing projects, or anything else BOINC-related, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Let's give a round of applause to *StormX2* for donating *5 copies of Dota 2 on Steam!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a round of applause to *TechCrazy* for donating *Payday The Heist on Steam*


Way to go StormX2 & TechCrazy!


----------



## R.D.BID

Thanks for donating guys!


----------



## slapstick01

Welcome, Totally Dubbed.
Just be warned, Boinc'ing is VERY addicting.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Welcome, Totally Dubbed.
> Just be warned, Boinc'ing is VERY addicting.


Nah it's not I can quit this at any time. It's not a problem yet.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Nah it's not I can quit this at any time. It's not a problem yet.


i said that when i started folding and boincing about 4 years ago i still can quit but always come back lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Welcome, Totally Dubbed.
> Just be warned, Boinc'ing is VERY addicting.


Lol - thanks.
Problem is I ran it for over 6hrs now.
It showed 0 work done.
More so it only showed I was running it for 2hrs....

I'll follow Swag's guidance on how to fold...as this is ridiculous - I want to help, but yet it (my PC) is refusing to help? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Wheezo

Depending on the project your credit might have a delay. Also make sure you have the same username and password in all projects and also for BOINC stats.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Depending on the project your credit might have a delay. Also make sure you have the same username and password in all projects and also for BOINC stats.


I think i do - signed up to bionc stats already.
And I already have a username and pass for the rosetto project.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol - thanks.
> Problem is I ran it for over 6hrs now.
> It showed 0 work done.
> More so it only showed I was running it for 2hrs....
> 
> I'll follow Swag's guidance on how to fold...as this is ridiculous - I want to help, but yet it (my PC) is refusing to help? Doesn't make sense to me.


You'll have to give it some time because each project updates at different times some every 2 hours some every 6hours and then there is validation of tasks which means that task can take a day or 7 to be checked and marked correct








*If you have done the work then you will get credit*


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think i do - signed up to bionc stats already.
> And I already have a username and pass for the rosetto project.


Primegrid runs really well on nvidia cards. The gpu is were the points are at. CPU tasks do not give the points like gpu tasks.

I like to run all of the projects I'm interested in for most of the month but then max out my gpu's with the projects that give out the most points for when we do our BGB's.


----------



## Sethy666

Once more, into the breach!

In!


----------



## gamer11200

Here is a task that our new cruncher, Totally Dubbed, has sent back to Rosetta servers.

http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/result.php?resultid=557993566

There are a number of tasks like this that have run for 10,000 seconds and have returned this "client error". I am a bit unfamiliar with this specific error, but I'm under the assumption that this is due to an unstable system. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Sethy666

Sorry guys,,, I dont have any ideas on what could be causing the error.

However I note...

The CPU doesnt appear to be OCed, according to the report.

Might need to do a re-install??

Memory error??


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Sorry guys,,, I dont have any ideas on what could be causing the error.
> 
> However I note...
> 
> The CPU doesnt appear to be OCed, according to the report.
> 
> Might need to do a re-install??
> 
> Memory error??


The project sites tend to not show the overclock, they only grab the stock information about the processor and graphics cards from what I've seen.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> The project sites tend to not show the overclock, they only grab the stock information about the processor and graphics cards from what I've seen.


Oh, okay... did not know that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Here is a task that our new cruncher, Totally Dubbed, has sent back to Rosetta servers.
> 
> http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/result.php?resultid=557993566
> 
> There are a number of tasks like this that have run for 10,000 seconds and have returned this "client error". I am a bit unfamiliar with this specific error, but I'm under the assumption that this is due to an unstable system. Can someone confirm this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Sorry guys,,, I dont have any ideas on what could be causing the error.
> 
> However I note...
> 
> The CPU doesnt appear to be OCed, according to the report.
> 
> Might need to do a re-install??
> 
> Memory error??


Thanks for asking - as for my CPU - screenshots are attached in my signature showing my full bios settings + 24hr screenshot of P95.
I used to have 1 bad DIMM, but that got replaced and haven't had a single problem since.

As said in the PM - I can revert back to stock and then try again, if that will help....
I'll also go ahead and follow Swag's (a OCN member) instructions in order to see how he folds - as he has folded quite a bit himself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How did this double post?


----------



## Finrond

I was planning on getting my first million-point day during this next BGB... but SURPRISE! That happened today!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I was planning on getting my first million-point day during this next BGB... but SURPRISE! That happened today!


wow amazing!
Good job







!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I was planning on getting my first million-point day during this next BGB... but SURPRISE! That happened today!


Congratulations - I remember that feeling


----------



## MJD

Signed up and ready to go! My one GPU (a 7970) is crunching away happily again, so I should post some good numbers this time!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJD*
> 
> Signed up and ready to go! My one GPU (a 7970) is crunching away happily again, so I should post some good numbers this time!


get that doing DistrRTgen asap before they change their mind about the insane points they have been giving.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> get that doing DistrRTgen asap before they change their mind about the insane points they have been giving.


Ya lol get the points while they last help ocn take the next 2 spots we are close to.


----------



## skyhigh2004

Signed up and ready to go. Stoked I'll have two 7950's under water this BGB instead of one. Hopefully we can move up another rank or two this competition.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Signed up and ready to go. Stoked I'll have two 7950's under water this BGB instead of one. Hopefully we can move up another rank or two this competition.


SHould go ahead and load up dirt now to start getting work units qued up


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Signed up and ready to go. Stoked I'll have two 7950's under water this BGB instead of one. Hopefully we can move up another rank or two this competition.
> 
> 
> 
> SHould go ahead and load up dirt now to start getting work units qued up
Click to expand...

Already have 130 pending







. The only time its gonna stop is when I have to install the other 7950 tomorrow.

On another note today looks like the first day I'll finally hit 1 mil PPD. Finally!!! Thanks Dirt


----------



## goodtobeking

Signed up. Ends on my B-day. Should be a good event.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Keep up the good work guys not even the bgb and our points sence the 23rd have been climbing about a mil a day as a team.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/1518783/lastDays


----------



## Biorganic

New Sapphire 7950 Boost is up and running.

I must say I really like the cooler, but the boost voltage of 1.25 V seems excessive to me.

Just put it at 1100 core 1000 mem for the time being. GPU-z reads ~1.2 V actual. At 100% load running DiRT, fans on auto (47%), core is at 63 C and VRMs are at 60 and 61. Not too bad for 1.25 V.

I am contemplating flashing the bios to non-boost version and setting voltage manually. I would really prefer not to run her at 1.25 V for days on end. What do you guys think?


----------



## nova4005

I will be right by a microcenter later today and the MSI hd 7950 is calling to me!







I may be retiring the 560 ti and adopting the 7950 to go with my 7970 lightning. That would be just in time for the upcoming BGB!!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> New Sapphire 7950 Boost is up and running.
> 
> I must say I really like the cooler, but the boost voltage of 1.25 V seems excessive to me.
> 
> Just put it at 1100 core 1000 mem for the time being. GPU-z reads ~1.2 V actual. At 100% load running DiRT, fans on auto (47%), core is at 63 C and VRMs are at 60 and 61. Not too bad for 1.25 V.
> 
> I am contemplating flashing the bios to non-boost version and setting voltage manually. I would really prefer not to run her at 1.25 V for days on end. What do you guys think?


Congrats on the new 7950!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> New Sapphire 7950 Boost is up and running.
> 
> I must say I really like the cooler, but the boost voltage of 1.25 V seems excessive to me.
> 
> Just put it at 1100 core 1000 mem for the time being. GPU-z reads ~1.2 V actual. At 100% load running DiRT, fans on auto (47%), core is at 63 C and VRMs are at 60 and 61. Not too bad for 1.25 V.
> 
> I am contemplating flashing the bios to non-boost version and setting voltage manually. I would really prefer not to run her at 1.25 V for days on end. What do you guys think?


i think if it came running that voltage, then it was meant to run that voltage. let it be.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I will be right by a microcenter later today and the MSI hd 7950 is calling to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be retiring the 560 ti and adopting the 7950 to go with my 7970 lightning. That would be just in time for the upcoming BGB!!


Get it!! lol I have two of em and they boinc like bosses haha.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i think if it came running that voltage, then it was meant to run that voltage. let it be.


For whatever reason I doubt they had 24/7 1.25 V in mind. I suppose I will leave it alone, if AMD thinks its OK then who am I to second guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I will be right by a microcenter later today and the MSI hd 7950 is calling to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be retiring the 560 ti and adopting the 7950 to go with my 7970 lightning. That would be just in time for the upcoming BGB!!


Nooooo, don't do it, then I will never stay ahead of you.









Honestly, I would go for it. I know I am super happy with my 2 7950s.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> For whatever reason I doubt they had 24/7 1.25 V in mind. I suppose I will leave it alone, if AMD thinks its OK then who am I to second guess.
> Nooooo, don't do it, then I will never stay ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I would go for it. I know I am super happy with my 2 7950s.


Its real tempting because i would like to get my 560 ti back to folding 24/7.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Get it!! lol I have two of em and they boinc like bosses haha.


That's great to hear. I have read some reviews and my other MSI gear is great so i think it will be a good addition!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> New Sapphire 7950 Boost is up and running.
> 
> I must say I really like the cooler, but the boost voltage of 1.25 V seems excessive to me.
> 
> Just put it at 1100 core 1000 mem for the time being. GPU-z reads ~1.2 V actual. At 100% load running DiRT, fans on auto (47%), core is at 63 C and VRMs are at 60 and 61. Not too bad for 1.25 V.
> 
> I am contemplating flashing the bios to non-boost version and setting voltage manually. I would really prefer not to run her at 1.25 V for days on end. What do you guys think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i think if it came running that voltage, then it was meant to run that voltage. *let it be*.


----------



## Biorganic

Deegon, I take your post as support of Dark's sentiments...

Either that or you are just feeling whimsical today.


----------



## gamer11200

So far, 31 people have signed up for this event.

Remember, if you successfully refer an Overclock.net member to this event, you could earn an additional entry into the prize draw!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Keep up the good work guys not even the bgb and our points sence the 23rd have been climbing about a mil a day as a team.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/1518783/lastDays


DistrRTgen better keep up its good work too


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Get it!! lol I have two of em and they boinc like bosses haha.


What are your core clocks at and what kinda volts are you using? I just got mine installed and running stock at the moment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> So far, 31 people have signed up for this event.
> 
> Remember, if you successfully refer an Overclock.net member to this event, you could earn an additional entry into the prize draw!
> DistrRTgen better keep up its good work too


I hope Dirt stays the same as well I just picked up a new 7950 for a little extra Boinc power.


----------



## tjr2121

In.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Deegon, I take your post as support of Dark's sentiments...
> 
> Either that or you are just feeling whimsical today.


Little bit of both


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> New Sapphire 7950 Boost is up and running.
> 
> I must say I really like the cooler, but the boost voltage of 1.25 V seems excessive to me.
> 
> Just put it at 1100 core 1000 mem for the time being. GPU-z reads ~1.2 V actual. At 100% load running DiRT, fans on auto (47%), core is at 63 C and VRMs are at 60 and 61. Not too bad for 1.25 V.
> 
> I am contemplating flashing the bios to non-boost version and setting voltage manually. I would really prefer not to run her at 1.25 V for days on end. What do you guys think?


Almost identical to what my 7950's are running at








I forget how long I've had mine but they've been running for months without a problem









Edit to add - Yikes - a few of you are running 2 x 7950's now? Hmmmmm. . . . I have a PCI-E lane that's begging to be filled









Double edit to add - New case ordered for my Boinc Box. Went with a Fractal Design Arc Midi








Overclockers are tempting me with a Gigabyte 7950 @ 229.99


----------



## mm67

One could easily think that the BGB is already running by looking at our daily points : http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/1518783/lastDays


----------



## Biorganic

So I have had 2 BSOD since installing the new 7950 into my BOINC rig.

Bluescreen view points to atikmpag.sys. BCCode a1

Is this most likely driver or hardware related?

I just did a clean install of Darks 13.2 modded drivers. I have been running these on my other 7950 for days with zero issue.

I did system restore then used driver fusion and driversweeper after unistalling completely through control panel.

Hope I dont need to RMA the card


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So I have had 2 BSOD since installing the new 7950 into my BOINC rig.
> 
> Bluescreen view points to atikmpag.sys. BCCode a1
> 
> Is this most likely driver or hardware related?
> 
> I just did a clean install of Darks 13.2 modded drivers. I have been running these on my other 7950 for days with zero issue.
> 
> I did system restore then used driver fusion and driversweeper after unistalling completely through control panel.
> 
> Hope I dont need to RMA the card


Mine apparently had problems too (my CPU)
So I'm going to try folding soon, see if I get any errors or not.
I've been stable for a few months (24hr prime) on my CPU OC.


----------



## Biorganic

I know its not CPU, CPU was 24 hrs prime stable and had been running docking at home at 100 % load 24/7 for over a month. Besides just to be sure i already bumped the voltage on my CPU by 25 mV.

I am not getting computation errors, just bsod, the WUs validate fine.

Hopefully the driver re-install fixes the issue.









Also noteworthy is that my HIS iceq at the same clocks is finishing WUs 7-8 seconds faster. Both on modded 13.2 at 1100 core, 1000 mem. Is this normal???


----------



## Falmod

Hey guys I am interested in participating in this but have NO experience on BOINCing. Basically I dont know *** im doing lol any help would be appreciated and it sounds like its for a good cause


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Hey guys I am interested in participating in this but have NO experience on BOINCing. Basically I dont know *** im doing lol any help would be appreciated and it sounds like its for a good cause


Hi there Falmod, you can start by checking out the BOINC Essentials Thread. You'll learn more about BOINC, how to set it up on your computer, what each individual projects' goals are, how to crunch on a GPU and more!


----------



## kyismaster

What. Its not BGB yet?

I've been cranking my rig as if it was BGB.


----------



## Falmod

Thanks for that Gamer







Will check that thread out now

Edit: So by the looks of things this is very similar to [email protected] I know how to use that so should be fine with this









Just one question, What are this months projects ?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Just one question, What are this months projects ?


There is a thread here for this months projects and there will be a new one soon for February









You might find this thread helpful too. Take a look at the spreadsheet and it will give you an idea of what projects generate the most points for different hardware









Welcome aboard


----------



## Falmod

+1 Brilliant thanks for that Doc


----------



## Biorganic

The sapphire boost card is throttling from 1100 to 850 semi frequently. Im going to rma and get a non boost card. I don't want a card that constantly throttles because of its artificially high voltage/ power draw. -sigh-


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> The sapphire boost card is throttling from 1100 to 850 semi frequently. Im going to rma and get a non boost card. I don't want a card that constantly throttles because of its artificially high voltage/ power draw. -sigh-


turn power limit up that will stop that.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> The sapphire boost card is throttling from 1100 to 850 semi frequently. Im going to rma and get a non boost card. I don't want a card that constantly throttles because of its artificially high voltage/ power draw. -sigh-


blaming boost isnt going to fix the problem. thats like me blaming a rare blue screen on the fact that i'm using intel turbo boost. pfft, i agree with bal3wolf. turn up power tune, thats what its there for....


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> turn power limit up that will stop that.


That could well be the answer if you haven't done that already








I have the power limit at +20 on both of my Boost cards and they never throttle


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> That could well be the answer if you haven't done that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power limit at +20 on both of my Boost cards and they never throttle


Yea even in games people say to set to +20 to keep them from changing clocks.


----------



## GingerJohn

Yesterday was our 4th best day ever and we are not even in the BGB yet.

We are touching the level we were at during the 10B BGB, DiRT is putting out insane points right now.

I wonder how far we can push it during the BGB, 75m PPD? 80m?


----------



## DarkRyder

i still have stuff hidden in my sleeve for the bgb


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i still have stuff hidden in my sleeve for the bgb


you're a sneaky one, Dark!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> you're a sneaky one, Dark!


have to be when you have a target on your back...


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i still have stuff hidden in my sleeve for the bgb


----------



## R.D.BID

Would someone please tell me NOT to purchase two more 5870's off craigslist.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Would someone please tell me NOT to purchase two more 5870's off craigslist.


I can't keep up with you now, so DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> I can't keep up with you now, so DON'T DO IT!!!


Oh thank you so much!









I see you only 2 spots away.







How have you been doing these days?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Would someone please tell me NOT to purchase two more 5870's off craigslist.


Don't purchase two more 5870's off Craigslist.

Get a couple more 7950s instead, 1.8m PPD per card if you can get them to 1200...

You're welcome.


----------



## Belken

Hi guys, I would like to join the BGB, I have been BOINCing for some time now, but am not sure how to join the BGB. I will have both my rigs running for this event and both will be working on [email protected] home.

Thanks


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belken*
> 
> Hi guys, I would like to join the BGB, I have been BOINCing for some time now, but am not sure how to join the BGB. I will have both my rigs running for this event and both will be working on [email protected] home.
> 
> Thanks


Cool, welcome aboard.

Looks like you are on the team already from your BOINCStats page so all you need to do is click on the "sign up now" link in the OP and fill in the form.

The CPUID can be found on your BOINCstats page - yours is

Code:



Code:


5e1ab1297f4b826882cad2d21744270e

Then it just comes to running projects. There are no fixed projects for the BGB and you are free to run whichever you want however most people tend to try and maximise their points. For nVidia cards the higher point projects are PrimeGrid and Distributed Rainbow Table Gen (aka DiRT).


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Would someone please tell me NOT to purchase two more 5870's off craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't purchase two more 5870's off Craigslist.
> 
> Get a couple more 7950s instead, *1.8m PPD per card if you can get them to 1200...*
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Can't wait to have a working 7970


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I see you only 2 spots away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been doing these days?


You know me, I'm just churning out out my 270k a day running Milky Way on the gpu and recently started WCG on the cpu. Not much points there but the cpu isn't doing anything else.


----------



## Belken

Hey thanks GJ

I will look in to the projects you named. But i have been looking to get to 1 million points on that project. So i will use this as the excuse. My wife will not let keep the rigs running all the time. so i only BONIC on off pick hours on weekends.(sucks) also on a side note where would i fine how to delete the pics of my rig from the system.( i need to up date it )

thanks.


----------



## gamer11200

38 sign ups so far.

Remember, you can get more entries into the prize draw by referring other Overclock.net members to this event, for a maximum of 3 additional entries.


----------



## Falmod

Used the wrong ID. Any way I can PM it to you and get it changed Gamer ?


----------



## Starbomba

Graaaah. Damned bank, won't let me access my moneys to engage my secret plan.









Oh well, i'll go full throttle for next BGB, making a complete rehauling of both my rigs


----------



## skyhigh2004

Alright finally got my second 7950 installed and watercooled. Now to grind some more of these Dirt WUs. Hoping to hit 3.5mil PPD today


----------



## gamer11200

62 million credits yesterday. This is reminding me of our epic 10 billion credits celebration BGB.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Used the wrong ID. Any way I can PM it to you and get it changed Gamer ?


PM me the right ID and I'll change it.









This goes for everyone: if you made a mistake when you filled out the spreadsheet, send me a private message and I'll update it, as long as it is done before the event starts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Alright finally got my second 7950 installed and watercooled. Now to grind some more of these Dirt WUs. Hoping to hit 3.5mil PPD today


Nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Graaaah. Damned bank, won't let me access my moneys to engage my secret plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, i'll go full throttle for next BGB, making a complete rehauling of both my rigs


A secret plan you say? You have my interest


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Looks like im down a 5870 for now the fans going out so im soaking it in vegi oil again last time that fixed it for about 3 weeks till it started to get to loud to handle.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 62 million credits yesterday. This is reminding me of our epic 10 billion credits celebration BGB.


Oh boy. Imagine whats gonna happen this BGB with these insane DiRT WU's and everyone getting dual 79XX cards


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 62 million credits yesterday. This is reminding me of our epic 10 billion credits celebration BGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy. Imagine whats gonna happen this BGB with these insane DiRT WU's and everyone getting dual 79XX cards
Click to expand...

We could make our first 70 million day.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

first time
need a username - will be REPUBLICOFGAMER
what do i need to download to start?
need help setting up
8350 @4.5ghz
tri fire 7950
32gb of ram
what is the best job for my baby?


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> PM me the right ID and I'll change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This goes for everyone: if you made a mistake when you filled out the spreadsheet, send me a private message and I'll update it, as long as it is done before the event starts.


PM sent, Thanks again


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> first time
> need a username - will be REPUBLICOFGAMER
> what do i need to download to start?
> need help setting up
> 8350 @4.5ghz
> tri fire 7950
> 32gb of ram
> what is the best job for my baby?


Install BOINC
Get the modified ATI drivers from DarkRyders site get Amd 13.2 beta3 w/ 12.4 opencl for boinc
Add distrtgen project http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/
Create an account with distrtgen (Note: always use the same username/email/password/country when signing up for projects) That will save you some pain.
Join the overclock.net team. On the distrtgen site under your account in the community section you will have the option to search for and add a team.
Make sure that after adding distrtgen that overclock.net shows up as your team.
All that is left then is to tweak the preferences in the tools/activity to get the project to run when you like.
There may be some more details but that is close.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Install BOINC
> Get the modified ATI drivers from DarkRyders site get Amd 13.2 beta3 w/ 12.4 opencl for boinc
> Add distrtgen project http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/
> Create an account with distrtgen (Note: always use the same username/email/password/country when signing up for projects) That will save you some pain.
> Join the overclock.net team. On the distrtgen site under your account in the community section you will have the option to search for and add a team.
> Make sure that after adding distrtgen that overclock.net shows up as your team.
> All that is left then is to tweak the preferences in the tools/activity to get the project to run when you like.
> There may be some more details but that is close.


thanks! +1


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> thanks! +1


No problem, just chime in if you have any trouble with anything and somebody here will help.
Look over the BOINC essentials thread for lists of different projects and more details of how to get setup. There are a ton of good projects, it is just that distrtgen is the hot project right now.


----------



## king8654

Ill put my 680 towards this, see how it crunches









So I should start tonight so all set for start of contest, similar to getting 10 wus on a folding passkey?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> Ill put my 680 towards this, see how it crunches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should start tonight so all set for start of contest, similar to getting 10 wus on a folding passkey?


Some projects have a delay in validating the points - DiRT is a good example.

For DiRT each WU needs to be run by two different machines and the results compared. If they agree the WU is validated and credit awarded, if not it goes to another computer until there are two results in agreement.

It can take a while for the WU you have done to be run by another person, hence the delay. To combat this most people run for a few days before until the delay averages out with the rate at which the tasks are validated. This usually takes about 4 days, depending on how fast you are putting out WUs.

TLR - yes, best to start a few days in advance to maximise your points output.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> Ill put my 680 towards this, see how it crunches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should start tonight so all set for start of contest, similar to getting 10 wus on a folding passkey?


It is not necessary because there's no "bonus points", but it is recommended as the WU's have to be validated before granting points. It is always good to start 2-3 days before the BGB so you can ramp up on "validation pending" WU's to achieve maximum input during the BGB (old ones get validated and new ones are produced).


----------



## king8654

So im on distrRTgen/milky, set both for GPU only, updated info, have projects inactive. when do they begin?



distrRTgen site says 47 in progress currently, yet GPU not being used.


----------



## Wheezo

Try the activity pull down tab (in BOINC manager) and check to see if it has your GPU to run "always" or "based on preferences"

Also I think you have to choose to run "test applications" in your distrtgen preferences:


----------



## GingerJohn

If nothing is running at all go to

Activity > Run always
Activity > Use GPU always

You can also set to run based on preferences, like after 10 mins of inactivity, certain times of the day and so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Also I think you have to choose to run "test applications" in your distrtgen preferences:


I think that is just for running AMD GPU tasks, he seems to have a bunch of DiRT tasks ready to go.


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Try the activity pull down tab (in BOINC manager) and check to see if it has your GPU to run "always" or "based on preferences"
> 
> Also I think you have to choose to run "test applications" in your distrtgen preferences:


yup, immed kicked to 60% gpu usage! Thanks! Doesn't use 100?

and also, distRTgen best for short term point help?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> You can also set to run based on preferences, like after 10 mins of inactivity, certain times of the day and so on.
> I think that is just for running AMD GPU tasks, he seems to have a bunch of DiRT tasks ready to go.


Yeah I bet you're right, I honestly wasn't sure lol. I knew it was needed for something. Thanks GJ









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> yup, immed kicked to 60% gpu usage! Thanks! Doesn't use 100?
> 
> and also, distRTgen best for short term point help?


Hmm, not using 100% GPU could be driver related or your CPU is busy with other work and not giving enough cycles. What drivers are you on? And yeah, DIRT is pretty much the best project to run if you want to help boost OCN BOINC combined score. They give over 12,000 points for a single unit- don't think any other project comes close to that right now. I doubt it will last forever...


----------



## GingerJohn

DiRT requires one core to run properly. If you are running any projects on your CPU - Folding or BOINC then you need to free up a core for DiRT


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> DiRT requires one core to run properly. If you are running any projects on your CPU - Folding or BOINC then you need to free up a core for DiRT


Lol yup smp8 for [email protected], but actually was looking at power %, think mighta been 100% before









kk 100% now







took 29min for one unit, not sure if good lol


----------



## Wheezo

Awesome, glad to have ya with us


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> Lol yup smp8 for [email protected]


I don't remember the setting i use, but in the V7 client i keep unselected the option to rise the task priority. That way i can run a smp:4 task on my i3 and have 100% usage on my GPU's.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> The sapphire boost card is throttling from 1100 to 850 semi frequently. Im going to rma and get a non boost card. I don't want a card that constantly throttles because of its artificially high voltage/ power draw. -sigh-
> 
> 
> 
> turn power limit up that will stop that.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> blaming boost isnt going to fix the problem. thats like me blaming a rare blue screen on the fact that i'm using intel turbo boost. pfft, i agree with bal3wolf. turn up power tune, thats what its there for....


Driver reinstall got rid of atikmpag bsod

Powertune was turned up. I think it has something to do with trixx not recognizing that powertune is turned up after a restart. I had to manually set powertune to zero, applied, then set it back to 20 and it stopped throttling. So When trixx loads at startup it is applying the right clocks but not power settings... I guess... Whatever, I rarely restart that machine anyhow.

On my main rig I have been using AB, I thought I would try out Trixx on Bitsy because the card is sapphire and I have only heard good things about Trixx. AB has never given me an issue like this


----------



## goodtobeking

I used to use trixx until I updated drivers. then it wouldn't set clocks while trixx was loaded. uninstalled it and have been using ab since. sucks because ab core clock is limited to 950 which I can hit at stock volts


----------



## Biorganic

That is frustrating. Why would trixx not be compatible with newer drivers? Jeez Sapphire get your act together









At least I figured out the problem, so I can BOINC at full capacity now.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

You guys are a bad influence on me, lol! I've got another 7950 on the way








Had to buy a PCI-E wireless card for the Boinc Box too. Currently using a standard PCI card but it would get in the way of the second 7950









I guess my electricity bill will dictate whether or not I keep it


----------



## Biorganic

The Team did 53 million just in DiRT yesterday. That is our highest DiRT day on record, by almost 10 mil, and the BGB has not even started yet.

Good Job everyone!


----------



## GingerJohn

So yesterday was our best day yet with 68m points.

At this rate it is looking like 80m PPD is not out of the question for the BGB.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> The Team did 53 million just in DiRT yesterday. That is our highest DiRT day on record, by almost 10 mil, and the BGB has not even started yet.
> 
> Good Job everyone!


We Rock








Everyone is having a blast, getting new cards and churning out the points! I'll have another 7950 on it, hopefully tomorrow and I'm already thinking on how to utilize a third PCI-E slot. It's right on the bottom of both my motherboards and the PSU gets in the way


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> We Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is having a blast, getting new cards and churning out the points! I'll have another 7950 on it, hopefully tomorrow and I'm already thinking on how to utilize a third PCI-E slot. It's right on the bottom of both my motherboards and the PSU gets in the way


I have been thinking about this exact situation.







I have been thinking about just sitting my PSU outside of my case just to get another card in there.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I have been thinking about this exact situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about just sitting my PSU outside of my case just to get another card in there.


Hahahaha - I've been thinking of doing exactly that too








Also thinking of removing the hard drive cage in my 600T and sticking it in the 5.25" bays and then sliding the PSU towards the front


----------



## nova4005

That sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> You guys are a bad influence on me, lol! I've got another 7950 on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to buy a PCI-E wireless card for the Boinc Box too. Currently using a standard PCI card but it would get in the way of the second 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my electricity bill will dictate whether or not I keep it


thats ok you can send me your 7950 if you cant find a place to put it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> thats ok you can send me your 7950 if you cant find a place to put it


I told you if you send me 450 usd i will make sure you get a 7970


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I told you if you send me 450 usd i will make sure you get a 7970










hmmm better help me get a water loop going to


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm better help me get a water loop going to


Thats extra im not cheap


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Thats extra im not cheap


i beg to differ....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i beg to differ....


You get a discount lol.


----------



## Starbomba

$1200 on new BOINC gear... you guys are definitely a bad influence D:


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> $1200 on new BOINC gear... you guys are definitely a bad influence D:


whatcha get? whatcha get? i wanna see!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> whatcha get? whatcha get? i wanna see!


For now it's still under NDA, i'll tell y'all next BGB, or when i get everything, whatever happens first


----------



## Finrond

We broke our single day record and were still a couple days out form the BGB. LOL


----------



## frogger4

Woo! I'm excited. This will be my first BGB event! (I've contributed occasionally in the past, but more seriously now).


----------



## Biorganic

Seems like everyone has been going BOINC crazy the last month or so.

How many people have gotten new 79xx series cards in the last 2 weeks? 4-5

I don't even want to know what everyone plans to get with tax return moneys..... All 7000 series card donations will be graciously accepted.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Seems like everyone has been going BOINC crazy the last month or so.
> 
> How many people have gotten new 79xx series cards in the last 2 weeks? 4-5
> 
> I don't even want to know what everyone plans to get with tax return moneys..... All 7000 series card donations will be graciously accepted.


And I got my second at the start of last month. Does that count? lol


----------



## Biorganic

I think they all count!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> $1200 on new BOINC gear... you guys are definitely a bad influence D:


Bad influence indeed! 1200! Holy Moly Starbomba, I could build an entirely new rig.

NDAs are soooo frustrating, can we get any clues?


----------



## Wheezo

Looks like a fellow BOINCer won the big ultimate rig contest:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1510

Big Congrats AngryButcher, I bet you'll crunch some mad units on it for the team


----------



## tjr2121

Congrats AB!! We are not jealous, really, we're not...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I think they all count!
> Bad influence indeed! 1200! Holy Moly Starbomba, I could build an entirely new rig.
> 
> NDAs are soooo frustrating, can we get any clues?


Well , it is basically a new build. My current rig will become my HTPC/BOINC rig, so thiis will become my new main rig.









I basically try to build a new rig every year with my savings, tax returns, and a couple pocket dollars left. My current one was made mainly on march-april, with a couple upgrades later on. Now i plan to build everything at once









Any clues? Well, it will have 4 cores, room for more than 3 GPU's, will try to max out my current PSU, and will have something to do with your question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> How many people have gotten new 79xx series cards in the last 2 weeks?


Also, Congrats AngryButcher! Gotta put that rig to good use on BOINC


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats AngryButcher!!! Have fun building your new baby. Hopefully she will BOINC with us!


----------



## nova4005

congratulations angrybutcher, you lucky son of a gun!!


----------



## skyhigh2004

Well I think I finally got my 7950's at their sweet spot, running 13.2 beta 2 modded drivers I'm getting:

1250/1500 core/memory - 9:17 Dirt WU.

I do have question for you guys with 7950's, I have them set at 1.2v with trixxx but gpu-z says they're running 1.117v and 1.172v max. Is it normal for 7950's to have that much vdroop?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Well I think I finally got my 7950's at their sweet spot, running 13.2 beta 2 modded drivers I'm getting:
> 
> 1250/1500 core/memory - 9:17 Dirt WU.
> 
> I do have question for you guys with 7950's, I have them set at 1.2v with trixxx but gpu-z says they're running 1.117v and 1.172v max. Is it normal for 7950's to have that much vdroop?


I have my 7950 set at 1.094 and gpuz reads at 0.996 average. What temps do you get with your settings?


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Well I think I finally got my 7950's at their sweet spot, running 13.2 beta 2 modded drivers I'm getting:
> 
> 1250/1500 core/memory - 9:17 Dirt WU.
> 
> I do have question for you guys with 7950's, I have them set at 1.2v with trixxx but gpu-z says they're running 1.117v and 1.172v max. Is it normal for 7950's to have that much vdroop?
> 
> 
> 
> I have my 7950 set at 1.094 and gpuz reads at 0.996 average. What temps do you get with your settings?
Click to expand...

These are my max temps and they are both under water,

Card #1: core - 42 C and VRMs - 48 C, 42 C

Card #2: core - 43 C and VRMs - 50 C, 43 C


----------



## nova4005

I like those temps, what block did you use?


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I like those temps, what block did you use?


I use two of these with the parallel connector.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_578&products_id=34865

I love they way they look and the performance they give. Luckily my MSI TF3's have reference 7970 PCB's so they fit.


----------



## DarkRyder

what about non-stock cards?


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what about non-stock cards?


As far as I can tell from watercool's website and anywhere else that sells them they only fit reference 7970's and that's about it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> These are my max temps and they are both under water,
> 
> Card #1: core - 42 C and VRMs - 48 C, 42 C
> 
> Card #2: core - 43 C and VRMs - 50 C, 43 C


nice my temps are around that mark on my 7970s my top card uses more volts cause it can overclock higher so it runs 1-3c hotter then the bottom card. Im using a rasa block on my 2600k and a koolance and swiftech on my 7970s with a rx240 and rx360 cooling them.

card 1 42c vrms 44 and [email protected]/1500 1.25/1.606
card 2 40c vrms 44 and [email protected]/1500 1.20/1.606
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> As far as I can tell from watercool's website and anywhere else that sells them they only fit reference 7970's and that's about it.


They have a few blocks like one made for the msi lighting and a few revisions from ek to fit differt cards but for most part its hard to find info that a block will fit a card perfect unless its a 100% refernce with no revisions.


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> These are my max temps and they are both under water,
> 
> Card #1: core - 42 C and VRMs - 48 C, 42 C
> 
> Card #2: core - 43 C and VRMs - 50 C, 43 C
> 
> 
> 
> nice my temps are around that mark on my 7970s my top card uses more volts cause it can overclock higher so it runs 1-3c hotter then the bottom card. Im using a rasa block on my 2600k and a koolance and swiftech on my 7970s with a rx240 and rx360 cooling them.
> 
> card 1 42c vrms 44 and [email protected]/1500 1.25/1.606
> card 2 40c vrms 44 and [email protected]/1500 1.20/1.606
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> As far as I can tell from watercool's website and anywhere else that sells them they only fit reference 7970's and that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a few blocks like one made for the msi lighting and a few revisions from ek to fit differt cards but for most part its hard to find info that a block will fit a card perfect unless its a 100% refernce with no revisions.
Click to expand...

Nice temps man. Yeah it took a lot of reading and asking around to see if those blocks would fit my cards. There's just way to many options out there


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Nice temps man. Yeah it took a lot of reading and asking around to see if those blocks would fit my cards. There's just way to many options out there


lol i was lucky i bought both my cards with blocks already on them. I feel sorry for the block makers lol they spend time making a block for a card then manufacture goes and changes a few things to save money and the blocks become useless and they have to redo them again to fit the card.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> These are my max temps and they are both under water,
> 
> Card #1: core - 42 C and VRMs - 48 C, 42 C
> 
> Card #2: core - 43 C and VRMs - 50 C, 43 C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> nice my temps are around that mark on my 7970s my top card uses more volts cause it can overclock higher so it runs 1-3c hotter then the bottom card. Im using a rasa block on my 2600k and a koolance and swiftech on my 7970s with a rx240 and rx360 cooling them.
> 
> card 1 42c vrms 44 and [email protected]/1500 1.25/1.606
> card 2 40c vrms 44 and [email protected]/1500 1.20/1.606
> They have a few blocks like one made for the msi lighting and a few revisions from ek to fit differt cards but for most part its hard to find info that a block will fit a card perfect unless its a 100% refernce with no revisions.


Wow, 79xx cards seem to run pretty cold even when heavily OC'd (unlike my 470's). What are your ambient temps?


----------



## DarkRyder

my 7970 lightning @ 1200/1500 1.174v is at 67c right now. fans on auto.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Wow, 79xx cards seem to run pretty cold even when heavily OC'd (unlike my 470's). What are your ambient temps?


About 20-23c 70-74f or so even when my room got hot my cards only went up to 44c running dirt lol i had to stop boinc cause it was to hot for me but my cards were cool still.


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyhigh2004*
> 
> Nice temps man. Yeah it took a lot of reading and asking around to see if those blocks would fit my cards. There's just way to many options out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i was lucky i bought both my cards with blocks already on them. I feel sorry for the block makers lol they spend time making a block for a card then manufacture goes and changes a few things to save money and the blocks become useless and they have to redo them again to fit the card.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. At first I ordered Alphacool nexxxos blocks for my cards and according to Alphacool the V2 block fit all the MSI TF3's. Sadly when I got the block I realized my MSI was a newer revision on a 7970 PCB and that Alphacool wasn't even aware that MSI had a new revision out lol. Needless to say I ended up selling it and got the new blocks I have.


----------



## Starbomba




----------



## gamer11200

Double post. must put something meaningful here.

I have sent out messages to everyone in the BGB Participants group.

There, something meaningful.


----------



## gamer11200

Under 3 days left now. Not sure what project to run, check out the February 2013 Projects of the Month: http://www.overclock.net/t/1356288/projects-of-the-month-for-february-2013/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Looks like a fellow BOINCer won the big ultimate rig contest:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1510
> 
> Big Congrats AngryButcher, I bet you'll crunch some mad units on it for the team


Amazing, congrats AngryButcher!


----------



## axipher

Signed up!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Oh yes! It arrived


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hi there everyone!

I had problems with BOINC client a week or so ago.
So I decided to do [email protected] - I've been now folding for over 80hrs (I had to go on manual and up the vcore by one notch) - So now that I think I'm partially stable folding - I would like to re-try BOINC.
If I were to stop folding, and install BOINC - I wouldn't have any worries would I?

Also could someone suggest a project for me?
I Was doing rosetta back when I tried.

I have a i7 3770K @ 4.5ghz & a MSI GTX660ti PE OC

I want to help boost our points on feb the 5th


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Oh yes! It arrived


Sweet Doc, that cards looking good!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Sweet Doc, that cards looking good!


It sure looks good but it's getting returned or sold on Ebay








At stock clocks the temperature was 80c







That is with a 120mm, bottom mounted case fan blowing straight up into it too.
I had it under my Sapphire 7950, so it should have been the coolest running card but the Sapphire at 1200 core is only 71c and 64c when in the case on it's own!! I don't know whether it was bad luck in the silicon lottery or whether it is just a cheap, naff card! Anyway, It's going and I'm getting another Sapphire. . . . which is what I should have got in the first place


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Oh yes! It arrived


That's a nice looking 7950!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there everyone!
> 
> I had problems with BOINC client a week or so ago.
> So I decided to do [email protected] - I've been now folding for over 80hrs (I had to go on manual and up the vcore by one notch) - So now that I think I'm partially stable folding - I would like to re-try BOINC.
> If I were to stop folding, and install BOINC - I wouldn't have any worries would I?
> 
> Also could someone suggest a project for me?
> I Was doing rosetta back when I tried.
> 
> I have a i7 3770K @ 4.5ghz & a MSI GTX660ti PE OC
> 
> I want to help boost our points on feb the 5th


I recommend you try out some of the projects of the month. For the GTX660ti, you can run Collatz Conjecture on it and you could try out SZTAKI Desktop Grid on the CPU


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hi all its been awhile since i last did any crunching, but i have a new FX8350 & GTX680 currently working away. Id like to sign up for my first " Gone BOINKers " event but does it matter what projects i use ?

Currently i am running [email protected]/ Primegrid/ Moo Wrapper , but if you have any recommendations as to what to run for 48Hrs ( or in general ) that would prove most beneficial for the team given my setup then let me know


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> That's a nice looking 7950!
> I recommend you try out some of the projects of the month. For the GTX660ti, you can run Collatz Conjecture on it and you could try out SZTAKI Desktop Grid on the CPU


Thanks for the suggestions








I've realised that BOINC only has my CPU temps at around 70c
Whereas [email protected] was maxed out at 90c


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Hi all its been awhile since i last did any crunching, but i have a new FX8350 & GTX680 currently working away. Id like to sign up for my first " Gone BOINKers " event but does it matter what projects i use ?
> 
> Currently i am running [email protected]/ Primegrid/ Moo Wrapper , but if you have any recommendations as to what to run for 48Hrs ( or in general ) that would prove most beneficial for the team given my setup then let me know


Any projects can be used for BOINCers Gone Bonkers, just make sure that you are on team Overclock.net for each project and you'll be good to go.

DistrRTgen is the hot project right now since they are giving our a ridiculous amount of credits per each task, so you might want to consider running that on your GTX680


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Thanks Gamer11200 all my projects are on OCN team, always have been









I have added DistrRTgen to my list.

A whole 48hrs without gaming what am i going to do !! Well at least my wife will be happy i suppose


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Thanks Gamer11200 all my projects are on OCN team, always have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added DistrRTgen to my list.
> 
> A whole 48hrs without gaming what am i going to do !! Well at least my wife will be happy i suppose


Haha, You know.. If you run DiRT, the WU's usually take for ever to validate... so its not like you _have_ to crunch all day XDD


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Haha, You know.. If you run DiRT, the WU's usually take for ever to validate... so its not like you _have_ to crunch all day XDD


At least they do get validated. Try SETI, i'm still receiving some of the WU's i crunched last month


----------



## Angrybutcher

This is insane! Sadly it won't be up for this BGB, but will in the future. Now to decide what to do with the other systems.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> This is insane! Sadly it won't be up for this BGB, but will in the future. Now to decide what to do with the other systems.


*cough* donate them to bgb *cough*









Congrats on winning!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> This is insane! Sadly it won't be up for this BGB, but will in the future. Now to decide what to do with the other systems.










I could use a gpu/cpu xD have to sell mines for school


----------



## BritishBob

Time to start up DIRT. I am going to be giving my £5 baby some steroids, 1200w PSU and 5970... Should be interesting this month.


----------



## anubis1127

In.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have my 560Ti and 580 running dnetc in moo wrapper... for some odd reason my 560Ti is completing the units in half the time it takes my 580 to run them.









Does CPU speed have anything to do with it?
The 560Ti is running with a A10 5800K @ 4.2GHz
The 580 is running with a x3440 @ 2.53GHz


----------



## gamer11200

Just a reminder, refer a member to this event and earn an extra entry into the prize draw, up to a maximum of 3 additional entries


----------



## labnjab

Signed up running Boinc now


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> This is insane! Sadly it won't be up for this BGB, but will in the future. Now to decide what to do with the other systems.


Donate some parts to the BGB prize pool! You could even do a part per BGB if you wanted


----------



## Sethy666

I started everything up this morning, so I dont get caught with this 4pm (Aus time) kick off


----------



## HIFELIX

*lol i like the name, crative*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HIFELIX*
> 
> *lol i like the name, crative*


Thanks


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HIFELIX*
> 
> *lol i like the name, crative*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I know this might confuse some people, so here the context: http://www.overclock.net/t/809674/ideas-for-naming-a-boinc-marathon/0_20#post_10490623
Back when the BOINC team became official, we decided to do an event similar to the Foldathons. Zodac, a [email protected] editor at the time, started up a poll to decide what we should name this event. k4m1k4z3 came up with the name BOINCers Gone Bonkers which was chosen as the official name for the BOINC marathons.


----------



## BritishBob

I have a feeling my PCI-E riser won't be here on time... :/ My poor 5970....


----------



## GingerJohn

76m points today and we still haven't had the final daily update....

Looks like an 80m point day for the BGB wasn't ambitious enough, how about 90m points?


----------



## Rx14

How long does it take you to complete a DiRT WU because my single 8800GT does it in about 64 mins. It's probably closer to 20 for you guys... But still more in two WU's that i was getting with collatz...
It doesn't matter, anything's better than nothing!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> How long does it take you to complete a DiRT WU because my single 8800GT does it in about 64 mins. It's probably closer to 20 for you guys... But still more in two WU's that i was getting with collatz...
> It doesn't matter, anything's better than nothing!


On my 7950 at 1200Mhz I can do a work unit in 9m45s

On my 5850 at 900Mhz it takes 41m

DiRT is the best project in terms of points right now, keep plugging away at it!


----------



## gamer11200

Under 263,000 credits short of an 80 million credits day.

We will do it during BGB!


----------



## DarkRyder

for sure!


----------



## GingerJohn

At our current rate BOINCStats has us hitting 15 billion in 30 days. Just in time for the next BGB...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> At our current rate BOINCStats has us hitting 15 billion in 30 days. Just in time for the next BGB...


WOW!!! It doesn't seem like long ago that we were aiming for the 10 billion mark


----------



## Biorganic

Seems like we just hit 10 billion. The team has been putting out a lot lately. Yaaa thats right, you guys have been workin the corners a TON lately. lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

Just think what we can do if the Folding crew came back like they did a couple months ago


----------



## DarkRyder

everyone please double check your cpuids to make sure they are correct. I'm making the list now, and it'd be better to fix them before the bgb, than realize that you arent getting any points because your id is incorrect. thank you.

-if it is incorrect PM me your ocn name, boinc name, and correct cpuid


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Just think what we can do if the Folding crew came back like they did a couple months ago


That would be nice, but those guys are jerks  I added "Collatz Conjecture" to my BOINC Manager, hope that helps slightly.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Just think what we can do if the Folding crew came back like they did a couple months ago


Meh, their rigs are slow and underpowered, there is no way they could match our point output.

Let's face it, I could probably produce more PPD on my CPU than all the folding types combined.

....

...

Bring it!


----------



## funfortehfun

So excited


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I delidded my i7 recently and it didn't go that great...Might not be able to make it in the end :/


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I delidded my i7 recently and it didn't go that great...Might not be able to make it in the end :/


anything can help


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I delidded my i7 recently and it didn't go that great...Might not be able to make it in the end :/


Bummer. He who dares.... sometimes loses.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> anything can help


I think he meant his i7 wasn't gonna make it lol.

But, I wish you luck sir! Pretty much the only reason I'd be afraid to delid is that I'd botch it haha.

BGB starts soon peepz! Get yer DiRT rollin'!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> I think he meant his i7 wasn't gonna make it lol.
> 
> But, I wish you luck sir! Pretty much the only reason I'd be afraid to delid is that I'd botch it haha.
> 
> BGB starts soon peepz! Get yer DiRT rollin'!


i know.
but if all i could run was 1 thread, that one thread would boinc till it died.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i know.
> but if all i could run was 1 thread, that one thread would boinc till it died.


If it dies he should send it to you. Maybe you could strap a few broken cores together, bake them and run some lightning through them to ressurect them as a BOINCing monster.

After all you are Dr Boincenstein.


----------



## Biorganic

All thrusters are at max capacity cap'n!
Engaging Warp, on my mark..... MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my 5870 is on my desk in peices still trying to get a fan to work enugh to boinc i had put my 7970 fan on it but its to loud to handle so after letting my 5870 fan sit in oil im putting it back together to see what it will do hope it will work right and be quiet or my 5870 might have to be retired from boincing.


----------



## kyismaster

xP my single card is cranking ass.


----------



## DarkRyder

we just need 48hrs from it lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we just need 48hrs from it lol


its been running 24/7 since uhh 2 days ago


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> anything can help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Bummer. He who dares.... sometimes loses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> I think he meant his i7 wasn't gonna make it lol.
> 
> But, I wish you luck sir! Pretty much the only reason I'd be afraid to delid is that I'd botch it haha.
> 
> BGB starts soon peepz! Get yer DiRT rollin'!


Nono - I'm running it now - but I plan on opening my PC tomorrow, to try and fix it again.
Basically it has a scratch on the PCB, and of ALL PLACES it is a potential circuit for the IMC.
2/4 slots work.
I've been folding whole day today - and it hasn't crashed or anything.
Now running P95, to see if it fails at all.
My OC (after folding adjustments) is stable, so it shouldn't fail, but who knows with a scratched PCB and paper in-between your PCB and IHS


----------



## DarkRyder

pics !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> pics !


http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/10870#post_19207712
older pics - first time installation of de-lid:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/10860#post_19206981
cpu manual + led:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/10850#post_19206133


----------



## DarkRyder

interesting... cool


----------



## DarkRyder

c'mon peeples. only 2hrs and 40mins left till the BGB starts!


----------



## nova4005

Lets get it on!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Lets get it on!!!


wanna race?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Lets get it on!!!


wanna race?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> interesting... cool


oh 2hrs!
Right - Well I'll start running it now overnight - I'm from the UK









P95 hasn't failed in 2hrs.

Can someone let me know if this is OK?
I was thinking of removing the top "desktop grid" one - and how do those scores look? Wasn't run for that long


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> wanna race?


I will crank up the thrusters and hit my afterburners!!









Maybe in a year of adding more gear I will be able to give you a good run!!


----------



## axipher

BOINC Sequence Initiated!


----------



## kyismaster

doing a suicide run for possibly one of my last BGB's until august.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> BOINC Sequence Initiated!











Exxxcelent! I can smell all of the silicon from everybody heating up!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exxxcelent! I can smell all of the silicon from everybody heating up!


In my case it might be paper...


----------



## TechCrazy

Side note, I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats :'(


I don't see anything wrong with it, it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In my case it might be paper...











Lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Side note, I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats


What's wrong with: "TechCrazy"?

If anything that describes me, pretty well; My motto is:
"I love technology, but technology hates me with a passion"


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Side note, I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats


I'm not sure about OCN but changing your name in boinc stats just takes going to all of your project home pages and change your name.

I think is a good name to though.


----------



## Finrond

This is my fav graph because it is so hilarious:



Its like: average, average, oh look a bgb spike, average, average, MAXIMUM WARP THRUSTERS LIGHTSPEED ZOMG!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Side note, I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats


it works for me. sometimes what we do and how much we enjoy doing what we do is considered "crazy" by the rest of the world. I think its a fitting name.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> This is my fav graph because it is so hilarious:
> 
> Its like: average, average, oh look a bgb spike, average, average, MAXIMUM WARP THRUSTERS LIGHTSPEED ZOMG!


hahaha that's brilliant!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Side note, I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats


Your name is good. Look at mine


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Side note, I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your name is good. Look at mine
Click to expand...

Look at mine... No one can properly pronounce it...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Look at mine... No one can properly pronounce it...


speaking of.... how do you pronounce it?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Look at mine... No one can properly pronounce it...
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of.... how do you pronounce it?
Click to expand...

*Axe* - *e* (like how you say it in the alpabet) - *fur*


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *Axe* - *e* (like how you say it in the alpabet) - *fur*


nice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *Axe* - *e* (like how you say it in the alpabet) - *fur*


that's exactly how I said it when I read your comment at the top.
Seems like some CAN pronounce it


----------



## funfortehfun

Garrhh, my username's the worst.


----------



## slapstick01

I love mine.







and the band! I've used this same user name since I was a 15 year old punk( also enjoyed punk/ska







)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Look at mine... No one can properly pronounce it...


I pronounce it

Axe - ih - fer


----------



## DarkRyder

bet no one can pronounce mine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Shall I jump in?
But instead of people hating their names - I absolutely love mine








Had it since 2005 everywhere - inspiration: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Club_3:_DUB_Edition


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I pronounce it
> 
> Axe - ih - fer


I do that too!

Mine has a small of a bit weird pronunciation as well.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I do that too!
> 
> Mine has a small of a bit weird pronunciation as well.


Star Bomb-ba? lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

OCN -i think he broke his puter..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

the poor asus 5870 has had a long boinc life but tonight looks to be the end the fan header is fried with parts melted under it the card still posts and boincs so im trying to mod a fan to keep it cool.


----------



## DarkRyder

keep us posted with pics


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> keep us posted with pics


You just wanna see the pink wireties im using to hold the 120mm fan on lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You just wanna see the pink wireties im using to hold the 120mm fan on lol.


yeah with the hello kitty stickers on the cover. lol


----------



## gamer11200

We can't do 100 million in a 24 hour period.

Prove me wrong people.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We can't do 100 million in a 24 hour period.
> 
> Prove me wrong people.


i wanna see gamer put up some crazy numbers this time!


----------



## DarkRyder

48 minutes left people. get ready...!


----------



## tjr2121

Switched from milkyway back to donate.....

top 6950 at 99c and holding.....


----------



## DarkRyder

crazy, gonna break my 5000th post during this bgb! nice


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Switched from milkyway back to donate.....
> 
> top 6950 at 99c and holding.....


go go go go


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 48 minutes left people. get ready...!


Full speed ahead!


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's wrong with: "TechCrazy"?
> 
> If anything that describes me, pretty well; My motto is:
> "I love technology, but technology hates me with a passion"


I didn't choose the Tech life, the Tech life chose me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> I didn't chose the Tech life, the Tech life chose me.
> 
> xD


#Thuglife right there


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> I didn't choose the Tech life, the Tech life chose me.


his first words werent "mama" or " dada" but "mega hertz"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've already been going for 2hrs








Right time to sleep and leave the PC on


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> his first words werent "mama" or " dada" but "mega hertz"


Either that or "over clock"


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol heres my uggly fan setup for my 5870 pink wire ties and all. Bout to power her up and see if it cools well enugh to boinc.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol heres my uggly fan setup for my 5870 pink wire ties and all. Bout to power her up and see if it cools well enugh to boinc.


looks good to me


----------



## gamer11200

It's SHOWTIME!


----------



## TechCrazy

Had to suspend poem to let dirt get me some pts


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Had to suspend poem to let dirt get me some pts


dont take all my dirt now, lol


----------



## Biorganic

Looks like I have 3.3 mil already... Saweeet!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Looks like I have 3.3 mil already... Saweeet!


Late start for me, and it looks like I'm do well too. . .


----------



## Rx14

I have had milky way running on my i5-3570K since Monday and just started poem to get in on that instant credits!. Been running DiRT since sunday and it seems to be doing well.

My computer room is just that LITTLE bit warmer than the rest of the house. The rest of you could probably open a boincsauna!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

How the heck did I get in 2nd place?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

CPU & GPU @ 100% Load crunching away !!!!!!!! Just popping out to pay for more electricity









Hoping to reach 1 Million Credits total during this marathon


----------



## droozel

Am I still able to join? Or is it too late?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Am I still able to join? Or is it too late?


I believe you are too late, but every little helps for your projects.

My 5790 LIVES!!!


----------



## strap624

Off to a late start, my top 7970 was running very hot, I had to rig a couple fans blowing between the card, I have 2 7970''s and a 5870 crunching collatz and milkyway. Points should start rolling in soon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have rosetta, Collatz, and desktop grid.
I honestly feel desktop grid is doing anything
Here's a print screen after 8hrs non-stop BOINC'ing - any suggestions?


----------



## king8654

kk so on distrrtgen getting around 500-600k ppd a day, seems to be doing alright


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Just passed the 200 million points mark. . . . . and I've somehow managed to take the top spot










I get the feeling it won't last for long though


----------



## GingerJohn

The team has 80m points already today, and still due an update. Let's see if we can hit 90m.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> kk so on distrrtgen getting around 500-600k ppd a day, seems to be doing alright


I'm hitting less than 30k....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm hitting less than 30k....


Collatz is one of the lower PPD GPU apps out there, not horribly low but lower than some. Also, its tasks are verified when another user also completes the task, so it can take a while to get your points sometimes.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm hitting less than 30k....


CPU projects don't give nearly as many points as GPU projects. Have you tried DistrRTgen?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> CPU projects don't give nearly as many points as GPU projects. Have you tried DistrRTgen?


I'll get that now - but should I "delete" any projects I got?
Or run all 4?

EDIT Added - are the preferences OK? (I put OCN as team after the screenshot)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'll get that now - but should I "delte" any projects I got?
> Or run all 4?


I would suspend Collatz until after the BGB, then finish off any tasks you downloaded.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I would suspend Collatz until after the BGB, then finish off any tasks you downloaded.


Ok I'll do that - but colatz is the one giving me the highest credit...desktop grid is doing nothing on the other hand.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok I'll do that - but colatz is the one giving me the highest credit...desktop grid is doing nothing on the other hand.


Primegrid is probably the best for Nvidia gpus.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Primegrid is probably the best for Nvidia gpus.


So what am I doing now?
What projects should I put....this is for OCN's team ranking...I want to try and help as much as possible....just don't think some of the projects are doing anything...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Just passed the 200 million points mark. . . . . and I've somehow managed to take the top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling it won't last for long though


cmon doc, open that puppy up!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok I'll do that - but colatz is the one giving me the highest credit...desktop grid is doing nothing on the other hand.


Right, but you can leave the cpu apps running and change the GPU app so something more productive. DiRT/Primegrid seem to do well with your GPU.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Right, but you can leave the cpu apps running and change the GPU app so something more productive. DiRT/Primegrid seem to do well with your GPU.


Ok so I'll disable CPU use for dirt then.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Side note, I hate my ocn name, I knew I should have changed before I got serious with boinc and now even that name is on the stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your name is good. Look at mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm Axe (lowercase i like if) fur ??? axe i fur?
> Look at mine... No one can properly pronounce it...
Click to expand...


----------



## Biorganic

DOC is still in First! Also, Somehow I am ahead of Deegon, maybe the insane points have warped me into an alternate reality.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok so I'll disable CPU use for dirt then.


dirt does ok, just not as well as they did before they switched to the new workunits that favor amd cards.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> DOC is still in First! Also, Somehow I am ahead of Deegon, maybe the insane points have warped me into an alternate reality.


Okay, I confess! I hoarded completed work units yesterday and still have a stack that haven't uploaded yet








Once they run out, I'm sure I'll drop back a bit


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Okay, I confess! I hoarded completed work units yesterday and still have a stack that haven't uploaded yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once they run out, I'm sure I'll drop back a bit


we'll see how its turns out... i still have my secret weapon to turn on later.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hmmm, Moo doesn't seem to like this 5770 I'm using. I get a bit of usage on it, complete slow down of the desktop, and then it stops.


----------



## king8654

noo im not signed up!

i assumed by saying "in" were added to spreadsheet


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we'll see how its turns out... i still have my secret weapon to turn on later.


Secret weapon? I guess all the lights in the area will dim when you flick the switch








Get that baby fired up


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Secret weapon? I guess all the lights in the area will dim when you flick the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that baby fired up


gimme a few hours and i will. what project did you hold back wu's on? poem ?


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> 2013-02-04 643,604
> 2013-02-03 495,080
> 2013-02-02 396,064


finally starting to ramp up the points, but not being counted on list


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gimme a few hours and i will. what project did you hold back wu's on? poem ?


I just stopped network communication altogether and because of the time difference, i set it to come back on at 5.10am (10 minutes after the start of BGB, UK time) - so Dirt and POEM


----------



## DarkRyder

gotcha. cool. was just curious.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I just stopped network communication altogether and because of the time difference, i set it to come back on at 5.10am (10 minutes after the start of BGB, UK time) - so Dirt and POEM


You are a proud sand bagger







Some people get their knickers twisted in a knot over sand bagging. There was a big fight about it on here a while back and many page length posts over it. Some people even quit the team over it.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gimme a few hours and i will. what project did you hold back wu's on? poem ?
> 
> 
> 
> I just stopped network communication altogether and because of the time difference, i set it to come back on at 5.10am (10 minutes after the start of BGB, UK time) - so Dirt and POEM
Click to expand...

Trickery, He's a witch, burn him!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Trickery, He's a witch, burn him!


Slowly burned with the heat from the ancient GTX 480


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Trickery, He's a witch, burn him!


tar and feather?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Trickery, He's a witch, burn him!


*runs and hides







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> You are a proud sand bagger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get their knickers twisted in a knot over sand bagging. There was a big fight about it on here a while back and many page length posts over it. Some people even quit the team over it.


Really? Geesh!! Well, i won't be doing it again - with only a 50kb upload speed, I haven't been able to do anything all day because of the backlog


----------



## GingerJohn

I have considered sand bagging but in the end I am too lazy / disorganised to do it.

I have no problem with it, in the end the whole point is that the work gets done, doesn't really matter if it is delayed a few days.


----------



## hijackerjack

Lolll. I accidentally crunched DiRT all night (gives out too much heat lol. i dont like to cook eggs on a pcb) and ended with with 98 pending validations.. Thats in like 5 hours too.. Just switched over to donate for the instant validations.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Lolll. I accidentally crunched DiRT all night (gives out too much heat lol. i dont like to cook eggs on a pcb) and ended with with 98 pending validations.. Thats in like 5 hours too.. Just switched over to donate for the instant validations.


Don't worry too much, with all the work going on in DiRT at the moment a lot of those will validate over then next couple of days.

Running DiRT 24/7 I usually end up with ~150 pending tasks from my 7950 alone, right now I can't get it above 80 with both cards.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I have considered sand bagging but in the end I am too lazy / disorganised to do it.
> 
> I have no problem with it, in the end the whole point is that the work gets done, doesn't really matter if it is delayed a few days.


That is pretty much how most people approach it. At least the ones that stayed


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> *runs and hides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Really? Geesh!! Well, i won't be doing it again - with only a 50kb upload speed, I haven't been able to do anything all day because of the backlog


50k? what internet provider do you have?


----------



## Biorganic

I could understand some angst for sandbagging *IF* prizes were distributed based on placement. As it stands I look at the rankings as casual fun that doesn't mean too much. Some BGBs I have been at 50% point output, no biggie. The team as a whole is fun and we are putting our hardware towards science, that's what matters to me.

Besides, before we burn DOC on a 480 or tar and feather him we neeed to see if he floats. Due Process, ya know


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Besides, before we burn DOC on a 480 or tar and feather him we neeed to see if he floats. Due Process, ya know


----------



## Biorganic

Precisely my thoughts~!!!!









-She turned you into a newt?

-Well, I got better...

lol


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> That is pretty much how most people approach it. At least the ones that stayed


I didn't even know there was a name for it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 50k? what internet provider do you have?


My ISP is 'Orange'. It's quite common over here to get around 50k, unless you're on a cable connection or one of the exchanges equipped for high speed broadband. Broadband here in Wales sucks!


(and that's when I'm not uploading anything!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I could understand some angst for sandbagging *IF* prizes were distributed based on placement. As it stands I look at the rankings as casual fun that doesn't mean too much. Some BGBs I have been at 50% point output, no biggie. The team as a whole is fun and we are putting our hardware towards science, that's what matters to me.
> 
> Besides, before we burn DOC on a 480 or tar and feather him we neeed to see if he floats. Due Process, ya know


LMAO!!!


----------



## BritishBob

Anyone know how to get a 5970 to play bal with windows server 08... It's hating me...


----------



## strap624

grr, been crunching over 12 hours and no points have shown up yet..


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> grr, been crunching over 12 hours and no points have shown up yet..


Not sure why, you signed up, you are on the right team, your CPUIDs are correct and one of the two got credit yesterday...

The CPUID which is gaining credit is 5f8c9f3d83eeaa0d2ce209e18d7f7316.

I would PM DarkRyder and ask him to have a look at it for you.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Anyone of you clever chaps know why [email protected] only use's 35% of my GPU ? ? Id love it to use all if possible ?? Any help would be appreciated









On side note crunching past 100,000 credits atm with lots still pending and still more to do !! Not even 12 hrs in lol. Just want poem to use all my 680 now


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Anyone of you clever chaps know why [email protected] only use's 35% of my GPU ? ? Id love it to use all if possible ?? Any help would be appreciated


You need to use an app_info.xml file to run more than one task at a time on your card. I'm not sure what a good number is for a 680 but my 7950 seems to like 5 tasks at a time. It is also dependant on your CPU and PCI bandwith; POEM can be bandwidth constrained which is unusual.

Check out the POEM support thread for more info.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Thanks ginger but how do i do this ? app_info.xml file. Im a bit of a noob when it comes to this part and don't know how to change that so poem works better ? Thanks


----------



## Falmod

Is there anyone else not getting work from DiRT ?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Just downloaded more work for dirt just this very second.


----------



## Falmod

Ok, Thanks for that Must be a problem my end.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Thanks ginger but how do i do this ? app_info.xml file. Im a bit of a noob when it comes to this part and don't know how to change that so poem works better ? Thanks


Here is the app info I use for my 670, 4 tasks at once:



Spoiler: App_info.xml



Code:



Code:


<app_info>
<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
</app>

<file_info>
<name>poemcl_1.5_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>

<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>1</version_num>
<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
<avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>1</max_ncpus>
<flops>5888888888.888888</flops>
<plan_class>opencl_nvidia_100</plan_class>
<api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_1.5_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
<coproc>
<type>NVIDIA</type>
<count>0.25</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<gpu_ram>2048.000000</gpu_ram>
</app_version>
</app_info>


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Is there anyone else not getting work from DiRT ?


Do you have "Run test applications" selected in your DiRT preferences on your profile? You need to tick that box to get AMD WUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Thanks ginger but how do i do this ? app_info.xml file. Im a bit of a noob when it comes to this part and don't know how to change that so poem works better ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the app info I use for my 670, 4 tasks at once:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: App_info.xml
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_info>
> <app>
> <name>poemcl</name>
> <user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
> </app>
> 
> <file_info>
> <name>poemcl_1.5_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</name>
> <executable/>
> </file_info>
> 
> <app_version>
> <app_name>poemcl</app_name>
> <version_num>1</version_num>
> <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
> <avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
> <max_ncpus>1</max_ncpus>
> <flops>5888888888.888888</flops>
> <plan_class>opencl_nvidia_100</plan_class>
> <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
> <file_ref>
> <file_name>poemcl_1.5_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</file_name>
> <main_program/>
> </file_ref>
> <coproc>
> <type>NVIDIA</type>
> <count>0.25</count>
> </coproc>
> <cmdline></cmdline>
> <gpu_ram>2048.000000</gpu_ram>
> </app_version>
> </app_info>
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Finrond, I was trying to find a nVidia example.

Mechraven, download Notepad++, copy and paste that information into a new file and save it as "app_info.xml"

Clear your POEM work que (either complete the tasks or abort them) then put the app_info file into your POEM directory. Restart BOINC and get some more POEM tasks, they should run 4 at a time. You can make changes to the app_info file without clearing the work que, to run 5 tasks change the following line:

Code:



Code:


<count>0.25</count> - 4 tasks at a time
<count>0.20</count> - 5 tasks at a time
<count>0.16</count> - 6 tasks at a time


----------



## Finrond

Let me know if you have luck running more than 4 at once, seems to be the best itll do for me on my 670, I don't know if it is system or GPU related.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Desktop grid...still isn't proving any good.
Rosetta isn't really producing much.

I'm thinking ONLY:
-Collatz for CPU
-Distr for GPU

And removing the other two projects. Thoughts?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Desktop grid...still isn't proving any good.
> Rosetta isn't really producing much.
> 
> I'm thinking ONLY:
> -Collatz for CPU
> -Distr for GPU
> 
> And removing the other two projects. Thoughts?


Depends on your preference, I happen to like rosetta and the other medical projects because I feel it gives a real world benefit, but any CPU project is going to pale in comparison to GPU projects for the most part..


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Desktop grid...still isn't proving any good.
> Rosetta isn't really producing much.
> 
> I'm thinking ONLY:
> -Collatz for CPU
> -Distr for GPU
> 
> And removing the other two projects. Thoughts?


If they are projects that you are interested in running outside of the BGB you can just suspend the two other projects for the duration then resume them later on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> If they are projects that you are interested in running outside of the BGB you can just suspend the two other projects for the duration then resume them later on.


ah ok - I just want to try and get the most points I can via my PC for OCN








That aside, I chose rosetta myself too, as I like the project.

Going to open up my PC now...to I'll suspend BOINC'ing for a little while.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Thanks ginger & others , i am now running 4 x [email protected] WU's GPU @85%


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Thanks ginger & others , i am now running 4 x [email protected] WU's GPU @85%


Sweet! That should increase your PPD a bit.

Each WU will take longer to run but overall you should be completing more WU's per hour than just running one at a time. You can try playing round with running 5 or 6 at a time and see which works best for your rig.

I have never seen the GPU usage go much about 85% on my rig, seems to be the max for most people.


----------



## axipher

Note to self, be sure to check off "Use Always" for GPU and CPU before the BGB starts... Just spend all of today not really doing much BOINCING.


----------



## kyismaster

that jump


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Is there any where i can see how we are all doing so far ?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Is there any where i can see how we are all doing so far ?


http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Thankyou DarkRyder you da man







Im 38th and climbing WOot Woot ! I think im gonna hit my first million credits during this


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Thankyou DarkRyder you da man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im 38th and climbing WOot Woot ! I think im gonna hit my first million credits during this


I try.


----------



## funfortehfun

FFF

My computer decided that one suspended unit was all enough for it to stop crunching...

The BOINC manager is bleh.


----------



## Sethy666

Yeah,,, 18th ATM

Not too shabby


----------



## strap624

I probably have over a million so far but they are not showing







2 7970's and a 5870 crunching away


----------



## DarkRyder

double check the cpuid you gave, if its wrong PM the correct one


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> I probably have over a million so far but they are not showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 7970's and a 5870 crunching away


http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#strap624
there are 3 of you on boinc stats. you really need to combine them. would make it a lot easier.


----------



## strap624

ahh ok, how do I combine them?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> ahh ok, how do I combine them?


all the info has to be the same across all projects. boinc name, email, country, zip code, whatever. even your boinc name having 1 capital letter can make them not sync.
lets start with eon. add it as a project. run a workunit or 2. go to eon's webpage and login to your account. EON's webpage.
verify its info. change whatever is not in sync. update it. go into boinc manager and click update on project eon. run a few more wu's and you should be good. wait a couple days and see if it syncs up now.
then do that with the other projects you need to combine.
moowrapper
collatz
primegrid.
not too bad. some people have a lot more than that not together.

i did this process with mine back in the day, and it worked for me.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Desktop grid...still isn't proving any good.
> Rosetta isn't really producing much.
> 
> I'm thinking ONLY:
> -Collatz for CPU
> -Distr for GPU
> 
> And removing the other two projects. Thoughts?


What about gpugrid for the video card?


----------



## BritishBob

Hum... I think I m going to get a hyper 212, and hook up my benching gear with my 5970 for the next bgb.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> What about gpugrid for the video card?


I think distr is doing brilliantly...


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey guys Ive been running dirt for just over a week and I have 1.3 million for this week for my 2x6970s. I am not running 24/7 but have been for the past 4 days and only got ~350 for today. (I just switched over to Collatz, but forgot of the delay in points so going to switch back to Milkyway one I clear out my backlog of WUs) Does that sound right to you guys?? Im running just over an hour per WU(x2) and officially ~5k seconds run time from dirt stats page


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hey guys Ive been running dirt for just over a week and I have 1.3 million for this week for my 2x6970s. I am not running 24/7 but have been for the past 4 days and only got ~350 for today. (I just switched over to Collatz, but forgot of the delay in points so going to switch back to Milkyway one I clear out my backlog of WUs) Does that sound right to you guys?? Im running just over an hour per WU(x2) and officially ~5k seconds run time from dirt stats page


An hour a WU with a 6970 is probably about right. The 69XX series is incredibly slow compared to the 79XX series when it comes to DiRT. You would probably do better PPD-wise running POEM.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hey guys Ive been running dirt for just over a week and I have 1.3 million for this week for my 2x6970s. I am not running 24/7 but have been for the past 4 days and only got ~350 for today. (I just switched over to Collatz, but forgot of the delay in points so going to switch back to Milkyway one I clear out my backlog of WUs) Does that sound right to you guys?? Im running just over an hour per WU(x2) and officially ~5k seconds run time from dirt stats page


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> An hour a WU with a 6970 is probably about right. The 69XX series is incredibly slow compared to the 79XX series when it comes to DiRT. You would probably do better PPD-wise running POEM.


eus is right, I have a 6970 and a 5870 and I tried both on Dirt and they both took over an hour to complete. I put them back on moo, but poem is probably better for points. I like moo because of the low cpu requirements so I can run 3 cpu task while I run 2 moo wu's.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> I probably have over a million so far but they are not showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 7970's and a 5870 crunching away


Dont worry. I've gotten well over a million, but nothing is validating xD. Been sitting at 71 pending DiRT tasks for the last 4 or so hours...


----------



## BritishBob

Only validated 30 dirt WU during the BGB...







I have 60 more start there waiting...


----------



## goodtobeking

Thanks guys. But your making it harder for me to not upgrade to 2x7970s lol. Anyway do you guys think the 8970s are going to be worth the wait BOINC wise?? I seen a thread in the news section stating that the 8xxx cards are just going to be rebranded cards. They also stated the 8970 was going to be a rebraneded 7970.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Only validated 30 dirt WU during the BGB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 60 more start there waiting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Dont worry. I've gotten well over a million, but nothing is validating xD. Been sitting at 71 pending DiRT tasks for the last 4 or so hours...


Provided everything is good on your end the units should validate pretty quickly. My pending units leveled off at about 160-170 two days ago, and I have not seen any increases in validation times.

I will soon have 2 more GPUS and a CPU crunching, but for now it just my 7970 and my super secret weapon.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2 Milky Way WU's crunched by my *Galaxy Tab 10.1*


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Provided everything is good on your end the units should validate pretty quickly. My pending units leveled off at about 160-170 two days ago, and I have not seen any increases in validation times.
> 
> I will soon have 2 more GPUS and a CPU crunching, but for now it just my 7970 and my super secret weapon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Milky Way WU's crunched by my *Galaxy Tab 10.1*


Getting the same times with my Galaxy 3GS lol. Its a battery killer and makes my phone run hot as hell. By no means a game changer but still worth it


----------



## hijackerjack

Ahhh haha. Gotta love BGB xD


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Ahhh haha. Gotta love BGB xD


That's not how a chart should look,











You should also see my electric bill!


----------



## skyhigh2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> I probably have over a million so far but they are not showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 7970's and a 5870 crunching away
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry. I've gotten well over a million, but nothing is validating xD. Been sitting at 71 pending DiRT tasks for the last 4 or so hours...
Click to expand...

Over the last five days or so I've gone from ~300 to ~150 pending tasks and everywhere in between. They will get validated


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> That's not how a chart should look,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also see my electric bill!


I don't think I have to see it to know how crazy it is







I don't even wanna know how much deegon's or Dark's are... haha

But dang. If these WU's would validate faster, I'd be at like 1.5 million right now


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. But your making it harder for me to not upgrade to 2x7970s lol. Anyway do you guys think the 8970s are going to be worth the wait BOINC wise?? I seen a thread in the news section stating that the 8xxx cards are just going to be rebranded cards. They also stated the 8970 was going to be a rebraneded 7970.


Meh, too late for me it seems. Well, if it's a rebrand i won't be too angry, but i really hope it isn't.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. But your making it harder for me to not upgrade to 2x7970s lol. Anyway do you guys think the 8970s are going to be worth the wait BOINC wise?? I seen a thread in the news section stating that the 8xxx cards are just going to be rebranded cards. They also stated the 8970 was going to be a rebraneded 7970.


Check this out for info


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thats only going to be oem not retail cards so real 8xxx cars will come out later on.


----------



## gamer11200

Pat yourself on the back everyone, as we have achieved another amazing milestone!

*100 MILLION CREDITS IN 24 HOURS!*


----------



## kyismaster

OEM cards suck


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

[email protected] wont send me anymore gpu work







anyone else not getting any ? I was running 4 wu's at a time , now i have not had any more since early yesterday evening









( Thankfully i left it doing Dirt while i was in ZZzzzZZ land )

Congratz to all for the 100 million credits in 24hrs Good effort !!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> [email protected] wont send me anymore gpu work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else not getting any ? I was running 4 wu's at a time , now i have not had any more since early yesterday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Thankfully i left it doing Dirt while i was in ZZzzzZZ land )
> 
> Congratz to all for the 100 million credits in 24hrs Good effort !!


POEM frequently runs out of WU's, so it is always a good idea to have another GPU project waiting to run.


----------



## Rx14

Is there any point running multiple GPU apps on a GPU if the GPU is at 100% on 1 task anyway.
What would be your favorite under £200 ($300) graphics card for BOINC. I'm thinking of getting one in the summer to replace my 8800GT. the 8800GT can pump out about 75,000 PPD so ill keep it on for BGB's in my old P4 rig!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Is there any point running multiple GPU apps on a GPU if the GPU is at 100% on 1 task anyway.
> What would be your favorite under £200 ($300) graphics card for BOINC. I'm thinking of getting one in the summer to replace my 8800GT. the 8800GT can pump out about 75,000 PPD so ill keep it on for BGB's in my old P4 rig!


Personally, 5970 if you can get one cheap.







When mine plays ball with the system I put it in, it's a little monster.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Is there any point running multiple GPU apps on a GPU if the GPU is at 100% on 1 task anyway.
> What would be your favorite under £200 ($300) graphics card for BOINC. I'm thinking of getting one in the summer to replace my 8800GT. the 8800GT can pump out about 75,000 PPD so ill keep it on for BGB's in my old P4 rig!


For just over £200, you can pick up a 7950. I'd stay away from the VTX 7950's. They are the cheapest (Aria PC have them at £199.99 today) but I've had one and the temps were ridiculous at stock (80c). I ordered another Sapphire Dual X 7950 and they sent me the wrong one - the single fan version and that actually wasn't bad 1100 core, 70c. I sent that back too though and I have a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 arriving today - £229.99


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Gtx660ti is also also around that price too.
Btw in how many hours does this event end? I don't know in terms of hours.
I'm thinking it is in around 16hrs right?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Gtx660ti is also also around that price too.
> Btw in how many hours does this event end? I don't know in terms of hours.
> I'm thinking it is in around 16hrs right?


Check the OP and time till end.


----------



## Falmod

Not doing brilliant in BGB but im not here to be first, Its all about the participation


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Gtx660ti is also also around that price too.
> Btw in how many hours does this event end? I don't know in terms of hours.
> I'm thinking it is in around 16hrs right?


Link here to the countdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Not doing brilliant in BGB but im not here to be first, Its all about the participation


Very true - It's all about participation and the more the merrier, no matter how high or low the points








Just wait until you get hooked though! I started last September with a 7850 and have added 3 x 7950's since then


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm an idiot. Thanks for linking the countdown again!

I really don't feel my points are doing anything. I'm around 35k points per day...when others were hitting 500k+?


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm an idiot. Thanks for linking the countdown again!
> 
> I really don't feel my points are doing anything. I'm around 35k points per day...when others were hitting 500k+?


Not doing great myself but as tesco say every little helps








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Link here to the countdown
> Very true - It's all about participation and the more the merrier, no matter how high or low the points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you get hooked though! I started last September with a 7850 and have added 3 x 7950's since then


I would but really dont have the money for that xD If I did would already be crunching with some 7950's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lawl!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm an idiot. Thanks for linking the countdown again!
> 
> I really don't feel my points are doing anything. I'm around 35k points per day...when others were hitting 500k+?


Well you are relatively new. And these other monsters here cranking out the mad points have been at it for a while. So they have already raised up their armies and know all the good tricks to get the major points.

This is not a race by any means. Hard to compete when your running a 660 vs 4x7970s and a number of other rigs. But it all counts toward the end. Just like 100 million in 24 hours, no single member could get that by theirselves, but OCN as a team can do that 2 days in a row.

*Come on OCN, dont make me a [email protected]!!*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh indeed. I just thought I'm not contributing as much as I could do. But as long as it is working that's all I care about now







!


----------



## Falmod

Indeed im at about 35,000 total so dont feel bad lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've got a half working IMC on my i7, but still folding







!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Pat yourself on the back everyone, as we have achieved another amazing milestone!
> 
> *100 MILLION CREDITS IN 24 HOURS!*


Holy......









That is amazing, well done everyone!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Pat yourself on the back everyone, as we have achieved another amazing milestone!
> 
> *100 MILLION CREDITS IN 24 HOURS!*


Good Job EVERYONE!!!





























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm an idiot. Thanks for linking the countdown again!
> 
> I really don't feel my points are doing anything. I'm around 35k points per day...when others were hitting 500k+?


When I started I was running a 4870 1 GB, running moowrapper 24/7 would get me about 75-80k ppd. You need to find a good project for your card and learn the behavior of that project. I would recommend Primegrid for your 660Ti, as it runs better on Green team. Primegrid takes a bit to validate WUs if I am not mistaken. For projects like that I usually start the crunching atleast 24 hrs before bgb, that way you have completed WUs backlogged waiting for validation, the goal is to have the old WUs validated at the same rate that you complete new ones. usually takes a couple days. (same strategy applies to DistRTGen) You should be able to break 200k ppd on that card.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Pat yourself on the back everyone, as we have achieved another amazing milestone!
> 
> *100 MILLION CREDITS IN 24 HOURS!*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I really don't feel my points are doing anything. I'm around 35k points per day...when others were hitting 500k+?


As others have said, every bit helps. Heck, you had a batter start than i did. I started BOINC with an E6400 stock and a 9400 GT, running SETI. 2-5k ppd ftw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've got a half working IMC on my i7, but still folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That's the spirit!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheers for the encouragement guys!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

It's great being part of a team no matter the size of the contribution, 1000 points or 100,000 points it's all good. I started BOINC in 2011 but never really had the time to invest in it, now i have the time and hardware i can see me becoming addicted









Im 50,000 away from 1 Million Point marker come on GTX680 get crunching faster FASTER !!!!!!

Keep crunching people !


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cheers for the encouragement guys!


that 660ti would do awesome at primegrid.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> that 660ti would do awesome at primegrid.


My 670 does better at DiRT than Primegrid, I would assume the same would be true of the 660ti?

EDIT:

Primegrid PPD: 430k

DiRT PPD: 530k


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah dirt is giving me a good ppd too.


----------



## GingerJohn

Hey Totally Dubbed, looks like you are doing great there.

You have already moved up to the half way point in the points table, and that is running Collatz - a fairly low point project.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheers John!
Yeah I think I stopped the low point one for me: power grid.


----------



## kyismaster

lol 2mil ppd stock 7970 single card


----------



## strap624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol 2mil ppd stock 7970 single card


What projects are you running?


----------



## anubis1127

Well it looks like I signed up correctly this BGB, don't really know what I'm doing regarding BOINC, but it's good enough to be ahead of axipher.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Woo hooooo hit the 1 Million Credit marker







Anyways back to crunching


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Woo hooooo hit the 1 Million Credit marker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways back to crunching


Congrats!

We also have a recognition thread where you can post your milestones.

Good job on your first of many millions!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> What projects are you running?


Freerainbowtables aka, Dirrtgen DistrRTgen

or DiRT

-yw, ky


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Lol i am now running [email protected]home 4 x WU's on my Nexus 4









Go quad core smartphone


----------



## Falmod

I dont think Moo Wrapper! or DiRT like me very much. DiRT gives me no WUs and Moo Wrapper! completes WUs but get no credits. Strange lol


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Strange as im still getting Dirt WU's ??


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> I dont think Moo Wrapper! or DiRT like me very much. DiRT gives me no WUs and Moo Wrapper! completes WUs but get no credits. Strange lol


If you're not getting any work units for DistrRTgen, go to the project home page and from 'your account', click on 'DistrRTgen preferences' and check to make sure you have it set to 'run test applications' - That worked for me when I first started running it








Should look like this . . .


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> If you're not getting any work units for DistrRTgen, go to the project home page and from 'your account', click on 'DistrRTgen preferences' and check to make sure you have it set to 'run test applications' - That worked for me when I first started running it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look like this . . .


Brill, Thanks a lot for that. Repped









EDIT - Just done that and now running WUs. Thanks a lot


----------



## GingerJohn

Right, lessons learned from last BGB: When there is 5-6 hours to go select "No New Tasks" on DiRT (making sure I have at least 8-9 hours of work remaining).

This means that BOINC manager updates every time it completes a task so I don't end up with a bunch of completed but unreported tasks at the end of the BGB.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Brill, Thanks a lot for that. Repped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Just done that and now running WUs. Thanks a lot


You're welcome








Don't worry if you don't see a steady flow of points straight away - It can take a few days for work units to validate and I know it had me worried at first ! Happy crunching


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm pleased in the end with my result.
I'll be stopping folding before I go to bed tonight. Thus 3hrs before deadline


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cheers for the encouragement guys!
> 
> 
> 
> that 660ti would do awesome at primegrid.
Click to expand...

it would even do better at gpugrid I think. I have my two non TI 660's on gpudrid 24/7


----------



## Genesis1984

I think I've gotten a greater satisfaction from this BGB since I signed up putting "No" for the prize drawing. I wish it were 72 hours regularly instead of the usual 48 hours.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> it would even do better at gpugrid I think. I have my two non TI 660's on gpudrid 24/7


^ I agree with this ^
All my Nvidia cards are on GPUGRID









I have run out of data again







but at least I can still run BOINC








mowed my way through 180GB of data but will be up grading soon to the *Big* bad 500GB plan lol well that is the plan any ways.
took me half an hour to get one post up


----------



## DarkRyder

less than 45mins left! make it count!!


----------



## Biorganic

Looks Like I am all good for my first top 10 finish.









Good Job Team, this was a crazy BGB, over 100 million ppd!


----------



## Sethy666

22 mins to go!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

10mins left!!!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Right, lessons learned from last BGB: When there is 5-6 hours to go select "No New Tasks" on DiRT (making sure I have at least 8-9 hours of work remaining).
> 
> This means that BOINC manager updates every time it completes a task so I don't end up with a bunch of completed but unreported tasks at the end of the BGB.


I leave 3 days worth of Wu's in my queue lol


----------



## deegon

It's all over red rover








Congrats to all


----------



## DarkRyder

its all over guys! it was a blast!


----------



## Sethy666

Top 25 with 1.5mil


----------



## kyismaster

last bgb, wooooooooo.

i went out with a bang.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i went out with a bang.


Let's hope your rig didn't


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> last bgb, wooooooooo.
> 
> i went out with a bang.


To what are your referring too, Master Willis?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> To what are your referring too, Master Willis?


This is my last bgb


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> This is my last bgb


Awww, thats a shame.... will we see you back here again?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Awww, thats a shame.... will we see you back here again?


If i make 400 within 4 months, maybe.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> If i make 400 within 4 months, maybe.


Well, take care man


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> If i make 400 within 4 months, maybe.


don't worry, i'll crunch your share as well


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> don't worry, i'll crunch your share as well


lol, more like double.


----------



## labnjab

I didn't do too bad, finished top 20 with 1,500,000 points. Would have probably done much better if I started dirt 2 or 3 days out instead of a day before.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I didn't do too bad, finished top 20 with 1,500,000 points. Would have probably done much better if I started dirt 2 or 3 days out instead of a day before.


hehehe

I started it the day before and dumped all my wu's on game day

1.5mil out of the pocket.







like a baws.


----------



## Rx14

Yes!
I Learnt a lot of lessons this BGB. Took me 2 BGB's to get the right projects going. For me it's Milkyway till the start of BGB then POEM for those instant points. Running DiRT till the end on Ye Olde 8800GT tho.
Hoping to get a better card as soon as i get enough cash. Need about £200. The 8800GT is still really good for the games that I play, which is surprising seeming as it's past it's 5th birthday! I have the stock Nvidia card though and the cooling is really bad. 30% fan till it hits 90 degrees! Soon sorted that out with afterburner. I might try sandbaggin sometime, see how it goes.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well tbh ive really enjoyed this event, more than i thought, and have realised just how great you all are







Superb Team effort OCN









I finished in 34th place with 591,558 , which to me is epic. I started this event with 431,000 credits from when i last did BOINC, now i stand with over 1.2 Million credits after 48Hrs crunching. Hitting 1 Million credits felt good and now i have higher targets to set my eye on.

For once i feel like ive done something worth doing with my PC besides gaming









Superb stuff guys rock on


----------



## Falmod

Great work guys







I never knew boincing could be so fun. Im definitely hooked









Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nova4005

This was a great BGB, we did great as a team with some awesome totals. I had my first top ten finish as well. I can't wait until the next BGB!


----------



## hijackerjack

Gahhh. TechCrazy passed me by 600 points at the last second


















Great job everyone! This was one heck of a BGB lol


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well tbh ive really enjoyed this event, more than i thought, and have realised just how great you all are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superb Team effort OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished in 34th place with 591,558 , which to me is epic. I started this event with 431,000 credits from when i last did BOINC, now i stand with over 1.2 Million credits after 48Hrs crunching. Hitting 1 Million credits felt good and now i have higher targets to set my eye on.
> 
> For once i feel like ive done something worth doing with my PC besides gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superb stuff guys rock on


Welcome to the team and may you participate in many BGBs to come. Careful though, BOINC is addicting (according to surgeon general).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great run ladies and gents!
I feel proud that I contributed at least something







!

When will we know the FINAL stats of what OCN did?
(as reporting etc no?)


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Great work guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew boincing could be so fun. Im definitely hooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


I know its odd right. If find this as addictive as water cooling. But I guess to two go hand in hand lol. Although I do have to admit I stop BOINC the last hour to play some Skyrim.

Great work amigos!~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I know its odd right. If find this as addictive as water cooling. But I guess to two go hand in hand lol. Although I do have to admit I stop BOINC the last hour to play some Skyrim.
> 
> Great work amigos!~!!!!!!!!!!!!


Indeed, Now I think its time I start on WCing my rig properly. Could take me a few years but still lol. Also I love how all my DiRT WUs come in AFTER bgb has ended xD


----------



## axipher

Just shy of 500k, all because of GPU and CPU preferences not BOINCing while while not idle...


----------



## aas88keyz

Sorry folks I had to drop my main rig outta the race as BGB seemed to shut down one of my cpu fans. Haven't figured out what happened but if you care to help me to return to the next BGB please see me here CPU fan on fan controller fails to 0 RPM when BOINCing Glad I was able to contribute even a little from my 2nd rig. hope to see you all in the next one.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I know its odd right. If find this as addictive as water cooling. But I guess to two go hand in hand lol. Although I do have to admit I stop BOINC the last hour to play some Skyrim.
> 
> Great work amigos!~!!!!!!!!!!!!


I also stopped BOINCing for ~3 hours yesterday to play Skyrim







. My HTPC is down for the count (that motherboard has been the worst purchase i've ever made computer-wise) so i had to sacrifice my main rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Indeed, Now I think its time I start on WCing my rig properly. Could take me a few years but still lol. Also I love how all my DiRT WUs come in AFTER bgb has ended xD


I went the water route for BOINC, now i'm never loooking back to air


----------



## Bal3Wolf

good job Guys we have taken #2 in the world for avg credit if we can keep putitng out over 65mil a day we will hold it. In 62 days we will be in the top 10 in the world for points If we can keep putting out the points we been doing.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/16/0/0


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> good job Guys we have taken #2 in the world for avg credit if we can keep putitng out over 65mil a day we will hold it. In 62 days we will be in the top 10 in the world for points If we can keep putting out the points we been doing.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/16/0/0


dayum, my beasts are going. lets see what we can do!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I went the water route......now i'm never loooking back to air


I know the feeling. This "free" PC I'm getting, is looking to be around $1000 out of pocket for everything else I want to do


----------



## gamer11200

Record breaking BGB!

Day 1: 100,499,920 credits
Day 2: 102,749,646 credits
Total: 203,249,566 credits

Prize drawing will happen this weekend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's a disgusting amount of points!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's a disgusting *beautiful* amount of points!


FTFY


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha! Disgusting in England is like saying mental, crazy etc.
When used in context of course


----------



## goodtobeking

Hell yeah ocn. I knew we could make 2 days in a row over 100 million. Now to beat that next bgb is goingto be a feat


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's a disgusting beautiful amount of points!


Fixed.


----------



## Sethy666

Excellent results ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## anubis1127

So I left my rig BOINC'ing all day today for nothing? I am disappoint. 

I know my little gaming rig isn't much, but I'll be back next month, maybe by then I'll actually figure out how to do it right.

Great Job guys!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Fixed.


Disgustingly' lol


----------



## FireBean

Woot, broke the 10 mil mark


----------



## Falmod

Well got my boincing working a bit better now so next month will be able to add to the points a bit more


----------



## MJD

Didn't do too badly myself this time







I couldn't join in DiRT (no Linux GPU workunits), so just had milkyway pushing me forward. I'm waiting for the 8970 to upgrade my main rig and get it working again (its 6970 is sort of working, don't want it to break when I don't have its replacement ordered)!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJD*
> 
> Didn't do too badly myself this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't join in DiRT (no Linux GPU workunits), so just had milkyway pushing me forward. I'm waiting for the 8970 to upgrade my main rig and get it working again (its 6970 is sort of working, don't want it to break when I don't have its replacement ordered)!


Probly going to be a long wait amd delayed all 8xxx cards.
http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-radeon-hd-8000-sea-island-delay-hd-7000-series-remain-primary-focus/


----------



## Falmod

Daym !!! I was looking forward to getting one of them too


----------



## gamer11200

With this delay, we might continue to see great performance improvements on new Catalyst drivers.


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> With this delay, we might continue to see great performance improvements on new Catalyst drivers.


We can only hope


----------



## Biorganic

Honestly, delays such as this will most likely become more common place in the furure as we reach nanofab limits and new tech inevitably slows down.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I came across another news article that seems to tally with Bal3Wolf's post: http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/AMD-plans-no-new-graphics-cards-2013-report.html
Might be next year before we see next Gen cards. At least my hardware stays current for longer


----------



## gamer11200

AMD Rep on the tweet about 7000s being the focus: http://www.overclock.net/t/1358209/wccf-amd-confirms-radeon-hd-8000-sea-island-delay-says-hd-7000-series-to-remain-primary-focus/140_20#post_19245105

So much for the hope of holding out for a 8xxx card this year


----------



## kyismaster

sold my 7xxx series for nothing?

lol, time to go find more.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> sold my 7xxx series for nothing?
> 
> lol, time to go find more.


Thought you sold it for school i been telling people not to wait for 8xxx but no one would listen lol.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> sold my 7xxx series for nothing?
> 
> lol, time to go find more.


Thought you needed $400


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Thought you sold it for school i been telling people not to wait for 8xxx but no one would listen lol.


:3 sold it for school yes, but I have a bit of grant money left over

but not much, lol, if I don't spend it now, I'll probably end up spending it on food.









~ 250 left over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Thought you needed $400


to buy me another 7970 again.

250 might find me a 7950 on ebay

or 320 might find me a 7970

but 400 would find me a 7970 with waterblock

edit: Maybe I should enlist in the Navy lol, Don't gotta worry about balancing this tuition thing, and getting a boincing rig back again.

edit: on another note :3 got a new laptop with those 2x 7XXX cards I sold.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^What about Nvidia







?


----------



## gamer11200

Prize winners have received PMs and have 24 hours to respond.

Thanks for a great BGB everyone, hope to see all of you (and more new faces) here next month!

ps. Join this group if you would like a notification PM the weekend prior to a BGB event: http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2201/boincers-gone-bonkers-participants


----------



## MJD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> AMD Rep on the tweet about 7000s being the focus: http://www.overclock.net/t/1358209/wccf-amd-confirms-radeon-hd-8000-sea-island-delay-says-hd-7000-series-to-remain-primary-focus/140_20#post_19245105
> 
> So much for the hope of holding out for a 8xxx card this year


That is too bad. Makes me almost want to buy another 7970 then. Would like my graphics card to not be so almost broken, and I can always wait out the 8000 series. Though I'd hate for an announcement to hit in March/April after I buy the card. *sigh* so many decisions.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Prize winners have received PMs and have 24 hours to respond.
> 
> Thanks for a great BGB everyone, hope to see all of you (and more new faces) here next month!
> 
> ps. Join this group if you would like a notification PM the weekend prior to a BGB event: http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2201/boincers-gone-bonkers-participants


Foldathon's had a participants group first...

And joined...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Foldathon's had a participants group first...
> 
> And joined...


When I was finding out a better way to message people after the Huddler change restricted me to 8 people per PM, someone mentioned about how the [email protected] crew made a participants group so naturally I took the idea and ran with it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Foldathon's had a participants group first...
> 
> And joined...
> 
> 
> 
> When I was finding out a better way to message people after the Huddler change restricted me to 8 people per PM, someone mentioned about how the [email protected] crew made a participants group so naturally I took the idea and ran with it.
Click to expand...

You did beat us to a freebies thread for prizes though. BnB messaged me this morning about it.


----------



## TechCrazy

side note about the 8xxx again, I just saw this


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You did beat us to a freebies thread for prizes though. BnB messaged me this morning about it.


One of the many trendsetting things that the BOINC Team will do.
(We'll also be the first ones to 1st place in the world







)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You did beat us to a freebies thread for prizes though. BnB messaged me this morning about it.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many trendsetting things that the BOINC Team will do.
> (We'll also be the first ones to 1st place in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

That's only because you have all of the [email protected] AMD GPU's helping you out... Just wait until the new Folding Core is released that matches AMD points to Nvidia points...

We also have a much fancier stats site designed by a fellow member...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's only because you have all of the [email protected] AMD GPU's helping you out... Just wait until the new Folding Core is released that matches AMD points to Nvidia points...
> 
> We also have a much fancier stats site designed by a fellow member...


folding is boring, all the effort goes to 1 project only. as least with boinc i can decide where i want my cpu/gpu efforts to go to.

-and i fold as well. fyi. i have to admit i like folding proteins, but i like the freedom of choice.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's only because you have all of the [email protected] AMD GPU's helping you out... Just wait until the new Folding Core is released that matches AMD points to Nvidia points...
> 
> We also have a much fancier stats site designed by a fellow member...


Thats one of the things i hate about ocn some mods/admins look at boinc as the step child no one wants and keeps over looking it and its achievements. The ocn boinc team and users have never got the respect they deserve here on ocn heck we been waiting on a postbit for years with new excuses each time or delays. You can just look at prizes and stuff ocn does for folding compared to boinc and see we get little to no support at all while our team just keeps moving up we will be a top 10 team very soon then a top 5 for a team that gets little help from ocn compared to folding we are steam rolling teams.

You act like all amd users on boinc will flock to folding just cause they will give more points when fact stanford has screwed over amd gpus for years and years. And boinc has its own folding projects a few differt ones that i recall that can do a couple differt things.

boinc total users
2532198
folding total users
1672692


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's only because you have all of the [email protected] AMD GPU's helping you out... Just wait until the new Folding Core is released that matches AMD points to Nvidia points...


That doesn't mean we can't get our own GPU's as well. Plus, the red team has never played well with [email protected], and i doubt Stanford would change that right now, a year after the release of GCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> folding is boring, all the effort goes to 1 project only. as least with boinc i can decide where i want my cpu/gpu efforts to go to.
> 
> -and i fold as well. fyi. i have to admit i like folding proteins, but i like the freedom of choice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Thats one of the things i hate about ocn some mods/admins look at boinc as the step child no one wants and keeps over looking it and its achievements. The ocn boinc team and users have never got the respect they deserve here on ocn heck we been waiting on a postbit for years with new excuses each time or delays. You can just look at prizes and stuff ocn does for folding compared to boinc and see we get little to no support at all while our team just keeps moving up we will be a top 10 team very soon then a top 5 for a team that gets little help from ocn compared to folding we are steam rolling teams.
> 
> You act like all amd users on boinc will flock to folding just cause they will give more points when fact stanford has screwed over amd gpus for years and years. And boinc has its own folding projects a few differt ones that i recall that can do a couple differt things.
> 
> boinc total users
> 2532198
> folding total users
> 1672692


I agree with both posts. While i do fold (and like it) i prefer BOINC for the simple reason of freedom. I can scratch that itch of crunching for whatever scientific research is available, and not for proteins only. Plus, even with all of our achievements, we're still being neglected within the site.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That doesn't mean we can't get our own GPU's as well. Plus, the red team has never played well with [email protected], and i doubt Stanford would change that right now, a year after the release of GCN.
> 
> I agree with both posts. While i do fold (and like it) i prefer BOINC for the simple reason of freedom. I can scratch that itch of crunching for whatever scientific research is available, and not for proteins only. Plus, even with all of our achievements, we're still being neglected within the site.


Yep i fold and boinc also my issue is not with folding or boinc more how ocn treats us as a team if the top 10-15 users leave the ocn team will be nothing and way its going that will happen sooner then later. Our top 10 users add up to 7.2bil points and the top 15 add up to 8.3bil points.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yep i fold and boinc also my issue is not with folding or boinc more how ocn treats us as a team if the top 10-15 users leave the ocn team will be nothing and way its going that will happen sooner then later. Our top 10 users add up to 7.2bil points and the top 15 add up to 8.3bil points.


yep.

not to mention some of our boincers are folders.

thats a huge ass chunk lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yep.
> 
> not to mention some of our boincers are folders.
> 
> thats a huge ass chunk lol


Yea if they leave the boinc team cause of the poor support ocn gives it alot of them will stop folding also hurting both folding and boinc.


----------



## kyismaster

Heck, I folded, wheres my chimp challenge badge also, its been way long enough lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Heck, I folded, wheres my chimp challenge badge also, its been way long enough lol


PM Axi, I got mine in about 20minutes of him notifying the go to person.


----------



## gamer11200

All prizes have been accepted. See who won what in the OP


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Congratz to winners


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Heck, I folded, wheres my chimp challenge badge also, its been way long enough lol


Still waiting on my badge as well.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Still waiting on my badge as well.


Know that feel.







probably almost 1.5 years been waiting now

2011 lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Heck, I folded, wheres my chimp challenge badge also, its been way long enough lol


Do we even get badges for this event?
If so - YAY!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Do we even get badges for this event?
> If so - YAY!


No you get badges for [email protected] It's similar to boinc. We will get badges for this, just don't get me started on OCN politics...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> No you get badges for [email protected] It's similar to boinc. We will get badges for this, just don't get me started on OCN politics...


I know there are some for [email protected], but never knew we were getting badges for this event too!
Cool - I'll wait....by the looks of it a year for one?









I'm working my way up to my first million for [email protected]







!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know there are some for [email protected], but never knew we were getting badges for this event too!
> Cool - I'll wait....by the looks of it a year for one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm working my way up to my first million for [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !*












Oh, and I picked up a 7950 yesterday, hopefully that should help me produce a bit more next BGB.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I picked up a 7950 yesterday, hopefully that should help me produce a bit more next BGB.


I am seriously considering doing the same, frickin Ebay is so tempting!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I picked up a 7950 yesterday, hopefully that should help me produce a bit more next BGB.


thanks man, we appreciate it!


----------



## kyismaster




----------



## axipher

It is nice to see both teams so active on OCN, I am right there behind the BOINC team in getting a Postbit and badges like [email protected] has.


----------



## goodtobeking

I wish I could get that GTX 460 running in my system with my 2 6970s, but it wont work. That way I could contribute more to [email protected], I still participate in the FaTs when I can, but sadly thats about it. BOINC is my baby


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I wish I could get that GTX 460 running in my system with my 2 6970s, but it wont work. That way I could contribute more to [email protected], I still participate in the FaTs when I can, but sadly thats about it. BOINC is my baby


Do as i do, use the CPU for [email protected] and GPU's for BOINC. That, or make another crunching rig


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That, or make another crunching rig


becareful or you'll be the next deegon or darkryder


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> becareful or you'll be the next deegon or darkryder


there will never be another DarkRyder, many have tried and failed. There will forever be only one!


----------



## BritishBob

Well damn, looks like my 5970 bit the dust before I ever had a chance to use it...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Well damn, looks like my 5970 bit the dust before I ever had a chance to use it...


aww, man i'm sorry. the 2x nvidia cards it is then!


----------



## goodtobeking

But all my favor projects, besides MW, are all CPU only. Cosmology, LHC, T4T, QMC, neurno just to name a few. Would love to build another rig though, a new sig would be nice since 7970s are going to be king for a while, and haswell isnt as big of a jump as I was hoping


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> But all my favor projects, besides MW, are all CPU only. Cosmology, LHC, T4T, QMC, neurno just to name a few. Would love to build another rig though, a new sig would be nice since 7970s are going to be king for a while, and haswell isnt as big of a jump as I was hoping


haswell hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> But all my favor projects, besides MW, are all CPU only. Cosmology, LHC, T4T, QMC, neurno just to name a few. Would love to build another rig though, a new sig would be nice since 7970s are going to be king for a while, and haswell isnt as big of a jump as I was hoping


I see. I like more the CPU projects, but for some odd reason my i3 crashes most of them unless it is completely stock. What's weirder is that it is 100% folding and gaming stable. I think it's a RAM issue, but i'm too lazy to fix it









I took another road, and instead of another old-gen GPU (was thinking on buying a 5970) i bought a 3rd rig (CPU+Mobo+RAM). Now my dad can get out of the C2D days, and i get three good CPU's to BOINC with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> haswell hasn't been released yet.


Well, the leaks and expected gains published by Intel don't look too spectacular, but it's a given. Due to the lack of CPU pressure from AMD and the threat of ARM on mobility, Intel is focusing more on iGPU performance to fight APU's and making CPU's eat less power to fight ARM. Plus, CPU power is more than enough, heck, even the old socket 775 and AM3 CPU's are still going strong.


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> No you get badges for [email protected] It's similar to boinc. We will get badges for this, just don't get me started on OCN politics...


Why is there politics anyway? This is a nice community and politics always makes people sad.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> No you get badges for [email protected] It's similar to boinc. We will get badges for this, just don't get me started on OCN politics...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there politics anyway? This is a nice community and politics always makes people sad.
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of politics, it's a matter of recognition. Our [email protected] team is the 3rd best in the world and is well established. Some view BOINC as taking people and crunching power away from the Folding team.

Give it time, they're working on implementing BOINC postbits and after that is done, badges shouldn't be that difficult to get.


----------



## slapstick01

I would like a badge that's for "Boinc'ed a [email protected]'s brains out!" or "I was never in boy-scouts, but I once Boinc'ed a Brownie."


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I would like a badge that's for "Boinc'ed a [email protected]'s brains out!" or "I was never in boy-scouts, but I once Boinc'ed a Brownie."


Hah I love the ideas







Keep em coming lol


----------



## Biorganic

Ya we all want our BOINC postbit, hopefully with the rubberducky included


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I would like a badge that's for "Boinc'ed a [email protected]'s brains out!" or "I was never in boy-scouts, but I once Boinc'ed a Brownie."


Brilliant!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Ya we all want our BOINC postbit, hopefully with the rubberducky included


It wouldn't be a BOINC postbit witout it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> It's not a matter of politics, it's a matter of recognition. Our [email protected] team is the 3rd best in the world and is well established. Some view BOINC as taking people and crunching power away from the Folding team.
> 
> Give it time, they're working on implementing BOINC postbits and after that is done, badges shouldn't be that difficult to get.


We been giving them time for 2 years less overall support boinc gets less users join and stay hurts overclock.net as a whole not just the boinc team some users are already fed up probly and thinking of leaving the team and boincing solo.


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> We been giving them time for 2 years less overall support boinc gets less users join and stay hurts overclock.net as a whole not just the boinc team some users are already fed up probly and thinking of leaving the team and boincing solo.


Personally I dont see how a badge makes a difference (It would be nice to have) but it makes no difference I will be crunching for overclock.net either way


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I see. I like more the CPU projects, but for some odd reason my i3 crashes most of them unless it is completely stock. What's weirder is that it is 100% folding and gaming stable. I think it's a RAM issue, but i'm too lazy to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took another road, and instead of another old-gen GPU (was thinking on buying a 5970) i bought a 3rd rig (CPU+Mobo+RAM). Now my dad can get out of the C2D days, and i get three good CPU's to BOINC with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the leaks and expected gains published by Intel don't look too spectacular, but it's a given. Due to the lack of CPU pressure from AMD and the threat of ARM on mobility, Intel is focusing more on iGPU performance to fight APU's and making CPU's eat less power to fight ARM. Plus, CPU power is more than enough, heck, even the old socket 775 and AM3 CPU's are still going strong.
> 
> Well since its the I3, I know its not the RAM I sent to give ya problems lol But yeah, I have yet to see any article show anything impressing about Haswell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> haswell hasn't been released yet.


Just going off some articles what I have been reading, granted they are in the rumored section. But I am wanting more cores AND speed when I upgrade. When I built this rig, I upgraded from an 10+ year old 800Mhz computer. Jumping up to this rig, with 4 cores/8threads running at 4000mhz was kinda like culture shock. I didnt know what to do with it at first, I was like "yeah this rig is the best and soo fast too" but then it sat there only using 2-3% unless I was gaming. So happy to find OCN, [email protected], and BOINC, now my rig is put to good use.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Personally I dont see how a badge makes a difference (It would be nice to have) but it makes no difference I will be crunching for overclock.net either way


Im leaning towards more overall support for boinc from ocn as a whole.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Personally I dont see how a badge makes a difference (It would be nice to have) but it makes no difference I will be crunching for overclock.net either way


shows your support/contributions.

I wouldn't be proud if I had nothing under my username

no rep, no posts, no trade, no contributions









Makes my work meaningless, I seek to help others, not waste time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very true.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> shows your support/contributions.
> 
> I wouldn't be proud if I had nothing under my username
> 
> no rep, no posts, no trade, no contributions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes my work meaningless, I seek to help others, not waste time.


Agreed.


----------



## TechCrazy

I as well will continue to boinc as long as I can but sethy you must feel some sort of satisfaction of all those folding badges. I just feel like we boincers dont get any respect and when you ask ppl if they are interested in crunching first thing to the mind is [email protected], at least that was me 5 months ago. For being here for such a short time I have tried contributing my own things for prizes when [email protected] gets hundreds of dollars of funding. I not trying to be a sore thumb but some ppl do like badges and like to promote the fact they have tried to help with aids or solve some wicked equation or lol if your into trying to proof theres aliens.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I as well will continue to boinc as long as I can but sethy you must feel some sort of satisfaction of all those folding badges. I just feel like we boincers dont get any respect and when you ask ppl if they are interested in crunching first thing to the mind is [email protected], at least that was me 5 months ago. For being here for such a short time I have tried contributing my own things for prizes when [email protected] gets hundreds of dollars of funding. I not trying to be a sore thumb but some ppl do like badges and like to promote the fact they have tried to help with aids or solve some wicked equation or lol if your into trying to proof theres aliens.


What ?







Aliens don't exist ?
next thing you'll be telling me there is no Santa Claus ?


----------



## TechCrazy

Sorry deegon your wasting all that crunching for nothing, maybe next year they will release a new project to find Santa a new home, make Valentines cheaper and maybe a stable economy.


----------



## Falmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> shows your support/contributions.
> 
> I wouldn't be proud if I had nothing under my username
> 
> no rep, no posts, no trade, no contributions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes my work meaningless, I seek to help others, not waste time.


Yeah I can agree with that


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I as well will continue to boinc as long as I can but sethy you must feel some sort of satisfaction of all those folding badges. I just feel like we boincers dont get any respect and when you ask ppl if they are interested in crunching first thing to the mind is [email protected], at least that was me 5 months ago. For being here for such a short time I have tried contributing my own things for prizes when [email protected] gets hundreds of dollars of funding. I not trying to be a sore thumb but some ppl do like badges and like to promote the fact they have tried to help with aids or solve some wicked equation or lol if your into trying to proof theres aliens.


TBH, I kinda like the folding badges but that is sort of like the icing on a nice cake. I much prefer the cake over the icing. If the badges where removed tomorrow, I would still fold


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> TBH, I kinda like the folding badges but that is sort of like the icing on a nice cake. I much prefer the cake over the icing. If the badges where removed tomorrow, I would still fold


This. It would be awesome to have the postbit and badges, but thats not why I am here for. I am here to crunch some work, while being in a forum that I know and feel comfortable in. As long as OCN is that place, I will crunch here!!


----------



## Rx14

Someone needs to get a GTX Titan boincing to see what DiRT does! Probably about 9999999999999999 PPD per card







. I'd be interested to see though.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Someone needs to get a GTX Titan boincing to see what DiRT does! Probably about 9999999999999999 PPD per card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd be interested to see though.


This, Id be very interested to see how well it does with MW since it is a beast at double precision. Since MW WUs are optimized for AMD, I would interested in seeing what a Titan can do vs my 6970s


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Someone needs to get a GTX Titan boincing to see what DiRT does! Probably about 9999999999999999 PPD per card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd be interested to see though.


Too bad i have jumped ship to the red team. It would be interesting to see how well it does though, considering all the GeForce cards are very limited in computing compared to Quadro/Tesla cards.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> This, Id be very interested to see how well it does with MW since it is a beast at double precision. Since MW WUs are optimized for AMD, I would interested in seeing what a Titan can do vs my 6970s


If Stanford can get an optimised client for folding with the newer cards, Id be all over this


----------

